# أسئله بسيطه للنصارى



## ليس الغريب (18 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أسئلة بسيطه للصليبين بس بشرط تكون الإجابه من الكتاب المقدس الإنجيل 
نبدأ بأول سؤال:

أبغى دليل على أن عيسى عليه السلام إله وروح القدس إله وإذا كنتم تعبدون عيسى عليه السلام لأنه بدون أب آدم عليه السلام بدون أب ولاأم ليه ماتعبدونه ؟؟؟ والعياذ بالله

والسؤال الثاني: حنا المسلمين القرآن والأحاديث دلتنا على أشياء تشفي منها العسل وماء زمزم 

وكذلك عرّفنا الله بجميع امور حياتنا في الدنيا والآخره سبحانه وتعالى

وهل أنجيلكم دلكم على أشياء مفيده أوتشفي ! 

وسؤالي الثالث:: فيه إله يتعذب ويصلب ويموت وهوإله طيب لش ماتعبدون إلي 

هزمو الإله عيسى حسبما تدّعون وبعدين وين أبوه عن كل ألي صار تعالى الله عما يقولون

وبعدين فيه إله يموت وانتم احياء لا تقولون علشان يغفر لنا ذنوبنا وليش فيه سجن عندكم وعقوبات !!

  وصلى الله وسلم على نبي الرحمه أحمد بن عبدالله وعلى  آله وصحبيه والتابعين أجمعين إلى يوم الدين يارب العالمين

ليس الغريب 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة ليس الغريب 

  #2    12-02-2007, 16:06


----------



## Fadie (19 فبراير 2007)

سلام لكم



> أبغى دليل على أن عيسى عليه السلام إله


 
وَلَهُمُ الآبَاءُ وَمِنْهُمُ الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ (رو9:5)



> وروح القدس إله


 
فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا لِمَاذَا مَلأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ لِتَكْذِبَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَتَخْتَلِسَ مِنْ ثَمَنِ الْحَقْلِ؟ 
أَلَيْسَ وَهُوَ بَاقٍ كَانَ يَبْقَى لَكَ؟ وَلَمَّا بِيعَ أَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي سُلْطَانِكَ؟ فَمَا بَالُكَ وَضَعْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ؟ أَنْتَ لَمْ تَكْذِبْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ» (اع5:3,4)



> وإذا كنتم تعبدون عيسى عليه السلام لأنه بدون أب آدم عليه السلام بدون أب ولاأم ليه ماتعبدونه ؟؟؟ والعياذ بالله


 
لا نحن لا نعبد المسيح لأنه ولد بدون أب بل نحن لا نعبد احدا على الاطلاق فنحن لسنا عبيد بل ملوكا و كهنة



> والسؤال الثاني: حنا المسلمين القرآن والأحاديث دلتنا على أشياء تشفي منها العسل وماء زمزم
> 
> وكذلك عرّفنا الله بجميع امور حياتنا في الدنيا والآخره سبحانه وتعالى
> 
> وهل أنجيلكم دلكم على أشياء مفيده أوتشفي !


 
هل هذا هو معيار صحة العقيدة بالنسبة لك؟



> فيه إله يتعذب ويصلب ويموت وهوإله طيب لش ماتعبدون إلي


 
من قال ان الاله يتعذب و يصلب و يموت؟

لا احد يقول هذا ابدا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب



> وسؤالي الثالث:: فيه إله يتعذب ويصلب ويموت وهوإله طيب لش ماتعبدون إلي
> 
> هزمو الإله عيسى حسبما تدّعون



اولا الذي صلب ومات هو الجسد وليس الكلمة المتجسدة والروح القدس

ثانيا اذا كنت تريد ان تمشي في الطريق الذي نحن نمشي منه وهو الايمان بان المسيح صلب ومات وقام من بين الاموات عليك ان تكمل الطريق بالوصول الى الايمان بقيامة المسيح من بين الاموات ولا تقف عند مرحلة (مات المسيح) ولكن اكمل طريق ايماننا حتى للمرحة الآخيرة في الطريق المسيحي وهو (قام السيد المسيح من الموت) اي ان تؤمن بالقيامة عندئد لن تسال كيف اله يصلب او كيف اليهود هزموا هذا الاله.


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب



> وإذا كنتم تعبدون عيسى عليه السلام لأنه بدون أب آدم عليه السلام بدون أب ولاأم ليه ماتعبدونه ؟؟؟ والعياذ بالله



وهل آدم هو كلمة الله وروحه ؟
وهل آدم تنبأ عنه جميع انبياء العهد القديم انه سيخلص العالم ؟
وهل على البشر ان يعبدوا الذي ورثهم الخطية الذي هو آدم ام ان يعبدوا الذي خلصهم من هذه الخطية الذي هو السيد المسيح ؟ 
وهل آدم بدون خطية مثل السيد المسيح وتدعم الحقيقة انه بدون خطية الآيات والاحاديث ؟
وهل آدم صنع معجزات مثل السيد المسيح ؟

السيد المسيح يعلم الغيب ويخلق ويبرئ الاكمة والابرص ويحيي الموتى وهو الهادي والحاكم وعالم الساعة وهو الوحيد الحي غير الله من بين الانبياء وهو الوحيد الذي قيل عنه روح الله وكلمته وهو الوحيد الذي قيل عنه وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة 

وهل آدم ما زال حيا الى اليوم مثل السيد المسيح ؟
وهل آدم سينزل في آخر الزمان ليدين العالم ؟


----------



## Basilius (19 فبراير 2007)

> أسئلة بسيطه للصليبين بس بشرط تكون الإجابه من الكتاب المقدس الإنجيل



*ماذا تقصد بهذة الكلمة *؟ 




> أبغى دليل على أن عيسى عليه السلام إله وروح القدس إله وإذا كنتم تعبدون عيسى عليه السلام لأنه بدون أب آدم عليه السلام بدون أب ولاأم ليه ماتعبدونه ؟؟؟ والعياذ بالله



*لا يوجد الهين هو الة واحد فقط كلي القدرة مثلث الاقانيم 
ياريت تاتي بالنص او الدليل ان سبب ما تسمية عبادتنا للمسيح هو انة بدون اب 
وياريت كمان حضرتك تكون اكثر علما و تقرا بدل السؤال باستفزاز وبدون علم 
اظن الاستاذ فادي اعطاك مثالا *



> والسؤال الثاني: حنا المسلمين القرآن والأحاديث دلتنا على أشياء تشفي منها العسل وماء زمزم


*اقرا جيدا في قسم الحوار الاسلامي وجاوب ان قدرت *





> وهل أنجيلكم دلكم على أشياء مفيده أوتشفي


! 
*اقرا الانجيل و ستعلم انة كتاب الحياة *



> وسؤالي الثالث:: فيه إله يتعذب ويصلب ويموت وهوإله طيب لش ماتعبدون إلي
> 
> هزمو الإله عيسى حسبما تدّعون وبعدين وين أبوه عن كل ألي صار تعالى الله عما يقولون
> 
> وبعدين فيه إله يموت وانتم احياء لا تقولون علشان يغفر لنا ذنوبنا وليش فيه سجن عندكم وعقوبات !!


*
من قال ان الالة يموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الجسد فقط هو اللذي قدم ذبيحة فداء و تكفير وهذا الجسد بلا خطية لانة تجسد للكلمة *


----------



## ليس الغريب (19 فبراير 2007)

شاكرلك الرد على الأسئله باحترام يا صديقي بس حبيت أن أناقش الأجوبه ألي جاوبتني عليها ياصدقي الكريم  عندنا صحة العقيدة ان لا اله الإ الله وان محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم وبارك الله عليه عبد ورسول الله وعيسى عليه السلا م عبد الله ورسوله وامه الطاهره الشريفه  عبدة الله عليها السلام كا نا يا كلان الطعام في إله ياكل و يصلب ويغلب وكذلك عزير عليه وعلى رسولنا السلام نبي وعبد لله واذا كنتم ملوك وكهنه لماذا يعذبكم الله  ولماذا تموتون يا ملوك وكهنه لماذا لاترفعون الى السماء قبل ماياكلكم الدود وتصبحون هياكل عظميه انتهوا وامنوا بالله الواحد هو خير لكم كل شىء ملك لله وان الله لم يتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولدا  قلي يا ملك و ياكاهن ليش عندكم محاكم لمجرميكم و عيسى عليه السلام اعطاكم صكوك غفران بزعمكم


----------



## قمر الزمان (19 فبراير 2007)

????????????????????????????


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> أسئلة بسيطه للصليبين بس بشرط تكون الإجابه من الكتاب المقدس الإنجيل


 
طريقة بدايتك في طرحك للموضوع تدل على شيئين, اولهما عدم احترامك للطرف الاخر اذ تسفنا بالصليبيين و الثاني بأنك جاهل بالكتاب المقدس اذ لا تعرف الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس و الانجيل

اسألتك الركيكة اجاب عليها الاحبة

و الان احذرك من ان تعيد كلمة الصليبيين مرة ثانية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 فبراير 2007)

*بس يا ريت ليس الغريب ان تنبذ المصطلحات التي تثير الحقد *


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> شاكرلك الرد على الأسئله باحترام يا صديقي بس حبيت أن أناقش الأجوبه ألي جاوبتني عليها ياصدقي الكريم عندنا صحة العقيدة ان لا اله الإ الله وان محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم وبارك الله عليه عبد ورسول الله وعيسى عليه السلا م عبد الله ورسوله وامه الطاهره الشريفه عبدة الله عليها السلام كا نا يا كلان الطعام في إله ياكل و يصلب ويغلب وكذلك عزير عليه وعلى رسولنا السلام نبي وعبد لله واذا كنتم ملوك وكهنه لماذا يعذبكم الله ولماذا تموتون يا ملوك وكهنه لماذا لاترفعون الى السماء قبل ماياكلكم الدود وتصبحون هياكل عظميه انتهوا وامنوا بالله الواحد هو خير لكم كل شىء ملك لله وان الله لم يتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولدا قلي يا ملك و ياكاهن ليش عندكم محاكم لمجرميكم و عيسى عليه السلام اعطاكم صكوك غفران بزعمكم


 
ها نحن من جديدمع مسلم اخر لا يقرأ ردودنا

هل قرأت ردود الاحبة؟ لا اعتقد, لانك بدأت تكرر نفسك و نفس الاسئلة
قلنا لك الاله لم يمت و لم يصلب و ليس هو الذي كان يأكل و يتبرز
اما خروجك عن الخط و هروبك لصكوك الغفران, فلا اعرف ما دخل عيسى بها؟

ربنا يهديك...


----------



## ليس الغريب (19 فبراير 2007)

يامي روك أنا توني أشوف الردود من الأصدقاء ردي الأخير كان موجه لفادي


----------



## ليس الغريب (19 فبراير 2007)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لقلة ادب العضو و اتهامه للكتاب المقدس بالتحريف بدون اي ادلة*

*تحذير*


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

خليك مؤدب يا ليس الغريب و صدقني قلة الادب و الكلام الي بدون ادلة لن يفيدك بشئ

لا يحق لك الهجوم على الكتاب المقدس و القول انه محرف دون ادلة

اعتبر هذا تحذير لك


----------



## ليس الغريب (20 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ليس الغريب
> 
> 
> 
> ...




النبي عيسى يعلم الغيب  بإذن لله ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذن الله   ونبي عيسى لا يعلم متى قيام الساعه ونبي عيسى سوف يموت لأن الله سبحانه قال في سورة الرحمن أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم  كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ (26) وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ (27) فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (28) 
مل المسيح عيسى إلا بشر لايملك ضر ولا نفع


----------



## THE GALILEAN (20 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب;213282 قال:
			
		

> النبي عيسى يعلم الغيب  بإذن لله ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذن الله   ونبي عيسى لا يعلم متى قيام الساعه ونبي عيسى سوف يموت لأن الله سبحانه قال في سورة الرحمن أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم  كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ (26) وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ (27) فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (28)
> مل المسيح عيسى إلا بشر لايملك ضر ولا نفع



ما هذا الكلام ؟
هذا كلام ضعيف المنطق وضعيف الثوثيق
ان السيد المسيح حي وسيدين العالم كله
ثم انت اقتبست ولم ترد على المقارنة 
فلماذا اقتبست اذا ؟


----------



## Kiril (20 فبراير 2007)

-الله قادر علي كل شيئ صح؟
صح
-طيب مش ظهر لموسي في صورة شجرة مشتعله؟
صح
-طيب مش ممكن يتخذ صوره انسان الذي هو اسمي مخلوقاته؟
-ممكن

الرد بسيط


----------



## maarttina (20 فبراير 2007)

> النبي عيسى يعلم الغيب بإذن لله ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذن الله ونبي عيسى لا يعلم متى قيام الساعه ونبي عيسى سوف يموت لأن الله سبحانه قال في سورة الرحمن أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ (26) وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ (27) فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (28)
> مل المسيح عيسى إلا بشر لايملك ضر ولا نفع


هو انا عاوزه افهم بس ايه هو سؤال ليه القفز من نقطة لنقطة انت عاوز دليل علي الوهية السيد المسيح الناس جابتلك دليل لكن المشكلة انك تجعل قرأنك دينونة علينا نحن لا نؤمن بهذا الكتاب الذي لا يحتوي غير علي ايات نكاح ومتعة وقتال ناقشنا من الكتاب المقدس واثبت العكس ده الخلاصة
سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> النبي عيسى يعلم الغيب بإذن لله ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذن الله ونبي عيسى لا يعلم متى قيام الساعه ونبي عيسى سوف يموت لأن الله سبحانه قال في سورة الرحمن أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ (26) وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ (27) فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (28)
> مل المسيح عيسى إلا بشر لايملك ضر ولا نفع


 
ما علاقة مداخلتك بالموضوع اصلا؟:dntknw:


----------



## ليس الغريب (20 فبراير 2007)

أحسن لك أتأدب مع القرآن أحسن لك يولدأتأدب مع القرآن جبلي آيات التحرظ على القتال بدون سبب ألم تعلم أن الله قال في قرآنه ولاتعتدو إن الله لا يحب المعتدين وبعدين يلكذاب موكله نكاح قرآنا  العزيز يفهمنا امور دينا في الزواج والحياة الاجتما عية والاسريه والسيا سيه والدينيه ويعلمنا من اعدائنا وكيف ومتى تقا تلهم والقتال اخر حل مع العدو اما نحن المسلمين  لله مانقاتل الى ما يقا تلونا بس الي يعتدون علينا زي ماانت شايف في العراق وفلسطين وبعدين انا مااقفز عن الا جابات بس انتم كا لعادة ما تا خذون الا الي يرضي هواكم  وتعرفون انه الحق لكن الكبر الي فيكم  والشيطان الملعون عا ميكم عن الحق فا اتقوا الله هو اله واحد  وليس ثلا ثة انتهو هو خير لكم


----------



## ليس الغريب (20 فبراير 2007)

ماي روك أنت قلة ما علاقة مداخلتك بالموضوع اصلا؟

ألم يقول أن السيد المسيح يبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وقال ان عيسى يعلم الغيب وقال أن عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلوم أنه هو الوحيد الحي ولاكن أنا أبغى دليل على هذا الكلام


----------



## maarttina (20 فبراير 2007)

> أحسن لك أتأدب مع القرآن أحسن لك يولدأتأدب مع القرآن جبلي آيات التحرظ على القتال بدون سبب ألم تعلم أن الله قال في قرآنه ولاتعتدو إن الله لا يحب المعتدين وبعدين يلكذاب موكله نكاح قرآنا العزيز يفهمنا امور دينا في الزواج والحياة الاجتما عية والاسريه والسيا سيه والدينيه ويعلمنا من اعدائنا وكيف ومتى تقا تلهم والقتال اخر حل مع العدو اما نحن المسلمين لله مانقاتل الى ما يقا تلونا بس الي يعتدون علينا زي ماانت شايف في العراق وفلسطين وبعدين انا مااقفز عن الا جابات بس انتم كا لعادة ما تا خذون الا الي يرضي هواكم وتعرفون انه الحق لكن الكبر الي فيكم والشيطان الملعون عا ميكم عن الحق فا اتقوا الله هو اله واحد وليس ثلا ثة انتهو هو خير لكم


مش عارفه مالك زعلت كده ليه وبعدين مافيش اكتر من ايات القتال بدون سبب  والاهم من كده ايه السبب اللي يخلي الاله يحتاج لبشر ضعيفه تدافع عنه اكييد ماينفعش يكون اله


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> ماي روك أنت قلة ما علاقة مداخلتك بالموضوع اصلا؟
> 
> ألم يقول أن السيد المسيح يبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وقال ان عيسى يعلم الغيب وقال أن عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلوم أنه هو الوحيد الحي ولاكن أنا أبغى دليل على هذا الكلام


 
عليك نور, نحن نتكلم من الكتاب المقدس بكون السيد المسيح يعرف الغيب و كلي المعرفة و شفى بحسب سلطانه
يبقى الكلام و الادلة من الكتاب المقدس

فما دخل قرأنك في النص؟

اذا كنت جاهل بالكتاب و تستطيع المناقشة منه و فيه, معذب حالك و بنتاقش فيه ليه؟


----------



## ليس الغريب (21 فبراير 2007)

طيب يا صديقي ماي روك أنت قلت وشدخل قرآنك في النص ردك باحترام عجبني لاكن غيرك قال أن القرآن كله قتال ونكاح يسبون القرآن وخير خلق الله محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم فماذا توريدون أن نفعل نتفرج عليكم وأنتم تسبون القرآن ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والله والله والله والله و الله والله والله للموت اهون بكثير من أن أرى القرآن ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ينسبون والله لمحمد خير الأنام فداه أبي وأمي ونفسي وتقولون لماذا نحن إرهابيون ماذا توريدوننا أمبطاحيون وتقولون لنا القرآن يحرظ القتال بدون سبب جيبولي دليل من القرآن الكريم أنه يحرظ على القتال بدون سبب ألستم بعرب ماأح فكر يوم وقال خلني أشوف هذا القرآن ليش الناس مهتمه فيه إقرأه وجرب لن تخسر شيء وراح تندم أنك عربي وضيعت على نفسك قراءة القرآن في يوم من الأيام أهم شئ ما أبغى أحد يغلط على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا ولا على القرآن ولا المسلمين مع العلم محد سب الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الوضوع بس أنكم تقولون أن القرآن يحرظ على القتال مثل ألي أهانوا الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنمارك هذا طبعا لازم أن قاتلهم لأنهم أهانو الرسول وسبوه سبو رسول الله أف للدينهم


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

اعتذر لك اخى ليس الغريب
عن اى شخص يسب دينك او رسولك لان هذه ليست اخلاق المسيح والمسيحيه ( قد يكون هذا نوع من التعصب فيسب)

احنا برده لما حد بيغلط فى المسيح بنزعل بس الاختلاف عنكم فى شئ

هو  ان احنا بنفهم الراجل ده غلطه وشبهته ومش هنفكر فى يوم ان احنا نقاتله زى ما ممكن حد منكم يعمل كده ليه؟

لان الاله ليس بحاجه الى الانسان الضعيف ليدافع عنه بالقوه ( اكرر بالقوه )
فلندافع عنه بالقول وليس بالذراع لانه لو اراد ليفنى العالم كله فى غمضه عين

هذا هو مفهومنا لاستخدام القتال وهو ان الاله ليس بالحاجه ليقتتل البشر بعضهم بعض حتى ولو من باب الدفاع عنه لانه كما اوضحتلك ليس بحاجه لهذا الدفاع فهو القدير

اكرر الدفاع يكون بالقول لا بالذراع

سلام ونعمه معك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب



> والله والله للموت اهون بكثير من أن أرى القرآن ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ينسبون



ماذا 

الا تسبون عقيدتنا المسيحية انتم ؟
ولكن لا احد سب الرسول محمد هنا

خليك في الموضوع 
انت سالت وانا اجبتك


----------



## m-mahdi (21 فبراير 2007)

بعد التحية
هل هناك عقيدة بوجود نبي بعد المسيح ان كان ذلك فماهي الادلة وفق القراءة المسيحية


----------



## ليس الغريب (21 فبراير 2007)

أريد الآيات التي تحرض على القتال بدون سبب


----------



## ليس الغريب (21 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ليس الغريب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ليس الغريب (21 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ليس الغريب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 فبراير 2007)

واضح ان صاحب الموضوع قلب الموضوع اسلاميات


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2007)

> من سب وإهانه هذا طبعا لازم أنقاتلهم لا نتفرج ونخليهم أسبون لأن إذا سكتنالهم بزيدون سب


 
يا حزني عليك... ما عندك غير القتل؟

ما علينا, خليك بالموضوع و بلاش هروب

و لا فلست حالك حال البقية؟


----------



## torbidooooo (21 فبراير 2007)

هو برضه اللى فلس

ارجو اظهار موضوعاتى


----------



## ليس الغريب (22 فبراير 2007)

اولا احب ان اقول  ان الهدايه من الله عز وجل قال تعالى "انك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء" وما اكتبه هو لمصلحتكم ولاخرجكم من الظلمات الى النور لان ديننا الحنيف حثنا على نشر الحق والخير بين الناس وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم "بلغوا عني ولو آيه" حتى نكون ارحنا ضميرنا اما م الله بأن ارشدناكم لطريق الحق وانتم معرضون
لكن في قرارة انفسكم تؤمنون بالله كما قال تعالى"ولئن سألتهم من خلق السموات والارض ليقولن الله"فلماذا التكبر على من خلقكم..!! والله ان النفس لاماره بالسوء فعودا الى رشدكم قبل فوات الاوان ويوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم واخيرا "كل انسان على نفسه بصيره ولو القى معاذيره.".

جميع الانبياء بمن فيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و عيسى عليه السلام مرسلون من عند الله  اتو لنشر الاسلام وكلمتهم واحده وهي كلمة الحق لااله الا الله ونحن لانفرق بين احد من رسل الله قال تعالى "امن الرسول بما انزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل امن بالله وملا ئكته وكتبه ورسله لانفرق بين احد من رسله وقالو سمعنا واطعنا غفرانك ربنا واليك المصير "صدق الله العظيم ... على عكس بقية الاديان التي لاتحترم الانبياء وتسبهم وتستهزئ بهم مثلما فعل بعض النصارى في الدنمارك بالله عليكم اي دين هذا الذي يحث على سب الانبياء ؟؟

واخيرا ليس من صفاتي الهروب المسلم معروف بالمواجهه لانه على الحق فمن لديه استفسار بأدب واحترام او اي سؤال عن الاسلام لكي يتنور ويتثقف فلا مانع لدي ....

وشكرا لحرصكم على المرور ,,,


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2007)

ليس غريب, ما دخل مداخلتك الاخيرة بالموضوع؟

انت سألت كم سؤال و ردينا عليك

في عندك استفسار اخر حتى نرد عليك؟ ولا خلاص انتهت الشبهات الي عندك؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب



> لكن في قرارة انفسكم تؤمنون بالله كما قال تعالى"ولئن سألتهم من خلق السموات والارض ليقولن الله"فلماذا التكبر على من خلقكم..!!



بالعكس نحن نقول الله محبة
فاين التكبر في ذلك 



> جميع الانبياء بمن فيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و عيسى عليه السلام مرسلون من عند الله اتو لنشر الاسلام



السيد المسيح نشر المسيحية فكفاكم تهبيل



> بالله عليكم اي دين هذا الذي يحث على سب الانبياء ؟؟



المسيحية لا تقول هذا هذا اولا
ثانيا مع ان المسيحية تحترم كل البشر فنحن لا نؤمن بمحمد انه نبي



> واخيرا ليس من صفاتي الهروب المسلم معروف بالمواجهه لانه على الحق فمن لديه استفسار بأدب واحترام او اي سؤال عن الاسلام لكي يتنور ويتثقف فلا مانع لدي ....



هذا ليس منتدى الرد على الشبهات حول الاسلام ولكن منتدى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 

وانت طرحت سؤال واجبناك ورحت قلبت موضوعك الى اسلاميات


----------



## ليس الغريب (23 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> ليس غريب, ما دخل مداخلتك الاخيرة بالموضوع؟
> 
> انت سألت كم سؤال و ردينا عليك
> 
> ...





عندي يا ماي روك

إذا كنتم تقولون أن عيسى أبن الله  ؟؟تعالى الله" عما تقولون فمن تزوج إذا وانجب عيسى عليه السلام؟؟

في قراننا الكريم في سورة مريم قال تعالى :" ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فأنما يقول له كن فيكون . وان الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم. فاختلف الاحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفرووا من مشهد يوم عظيم".

   و إن كنتم تعتقدون أنه تزوج مريم عليها السلام فكيف لإله أن يتزوج إمرأه بشر؟؟ وإذا كنتم تقولون أن روح القدس عليه السلام إله فما الذي جعله إله وانتم تؤمنون بوجود الله تبارك وتعالى؟؟ وياليت تكون الإجابه من الإنجيل؟؟ ماهذا التناقض احب اعرف وافهم ..؟؟ 

قال تعالى في سورة المائده " لقد كفر الذين قالو إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السموات والارض ومابينهما.."

هذا قول الحق ربي وربكم الله عزو وجل فأروني ماذا تقولون؟؟

وأصلي وأسلم على إمام المرسلين نبي الهدى ورسول السلام محمد اللهم صلي عليه ماوضئ البرق في شام وفي يمن .


----------



## ليس الغريب (23 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> يا حزني عليك... ما عندك غير القتل؟
> 
> ما علينا, خليك بالموضوع و بلاش هروب
> 
> و لا فلست حالك حال البقية؟




الحمد لله اولا القتال من اجل الحق قوه وليس ضعفا..

قال تعالى"
(واعدوا لهم ماستطعتم من قوه ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدوالله وعدوكم"

ولقد خلقنا الله عزو جل لعباده "وماخلقت الجن والا نس الا ليعبدون"

والمسلمون لايبدأون بالقتال الا على من تجاوز حده معنا واتخطى خطوطه الحمراء

و"لا فلست حالك حال البقيه ..

الحمد لله مادمت مسلم ولله الحمد كيف افلس وربي الله ونبي محمد وديني الاسلام..

المفلس هو من يركض ورا سراب ويغمض عينيه عن الحقيقه ,,


وشكرا القوه والتحدي شعارنا ..


----------



## ليس الغريب (23 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ليس الغريب
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يشرفني ان اقلبه الى اسلاميات .. 

واخيرا نسأل الله لكم الهدايه بعد الضلال ..


----------



## ليس الغريب (23 فبراير 2007)

هذا هو مفهومنا لاستخدام القتال وهو ان الاله ليس بالحاجه ليقتتل البشر بعضهم بعض حتى ولو من باب الدفاع عنه لانه كما اوضحتلك ليس بحاجه لهذا الدفاع فهو القدير

اكرر الدفاع يكون بالقول لا بالذراع

هناك متناقضات كثيره في كلامك وبعيده كل البعد عن الواقع اذا ماهذا الذي يحدث في افغانستان
والعنصريه والتعذيب في امريكا كلها من النصارى واليهود لادليل ابدا على الرحمه ..

ونحن ندافع عن ديننا حتى ولو بالقتال فهو شرف لنا ان نموت شهداء لنصرة الاسلام..

قال تعالى : (واعدوا لهم ماستطعتم من قوه ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدوالله وعدوكم) .

قوتنا تظهر في الدفاع عن ديننا سواء بالقتال او الكلام لمن لانبدا به على اي احد انما من يبدا هو علينا بالهجوم والموت في سبيل الله أمنية كل مسلم لكي نلاقي الله أموات في سبيله ويد خلنا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار .
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## steven gerrard (23 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> هذا هو مفهومنا لاستخدام القتال وهو ان الاله ليس بالحاجه ليقتتل البشر بعضهم بعض حتى ولو من باب الدفاع عنه لانه كما اوضحتلك ليس بحاجه لهذا الدفاع فهو القدير
> 
> اكرر الدفاع يكون بالقول لا بالذراع
> 
> ...


[/quote]



*اخى ليس الغريب

يبدو انك لم تفهم كلامى

انا اقول الدين وانت بتقول الناس 

انا مالى الامريكان ولا غيرهم يعملو ايه هو من امتى بناخد الدين من افعال الناس

اكرر الدفاع يكون بالقول لا بالذراع

*لان الله كما اوضحتلك ليس بحاجه لهذا الدفاع فهو القدير


----------



## THE GALILEAN (23 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب



> ليس مهم ان تؤمنوا المهم انكم تعرفون بوجود محمد وهو مذكور عندكم اسمه احمد..



ليس مذكور



> كيف تحترمون البشر وتنكرون اعظم الاشياء وجود انبياء الله ان كنتم تعترضون على وجوده



يتعلق اي انبياء



> اذا لاتؤمنون بما يقوله الله وهذه مصيبه اي دين لايحترم الله وانبيائه ..



باي حق تتهمنا ؟
هل لديك ادلة على اننا لا نحترم الله والانبياء ؟

عندنا كالتالي

متى24 :24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا.


----------



## ليس الغريب (23 فبراير 2007)

*اخى ليس الغريب

يبدو انك لم تفهم كلامى

انا اقول الدين وانت بتقول الناس 

انا مالى الامريكان ولا غيرهم يعملو ايه هو من امتى بناخد الدين من افعال الناس

اكرر الدفاع يكون بالقول لا بالذراع

*لان الله كما اوضحتلك ليس بحاجه لهذا الدفاع فهو القدير[/QUOTE]


صديقي عطني مثل للي تقوله كيف الدفاع يكون بالقول نحن نخير أما ان يسلم أو الجزيه أو الإستسلام أو الحرب 

الحرب آخر شئ أنفكر فيه و نفتخر فيه من اجل  الله ونصرة دين الله وحنا نعر ف ان الله على كل شء قد ير  لكن الدنيا اختبار من يؤمن بالله وينصر دين الله ومن يستمع  الى الله  وينفذ اوا مره من غير فلسفه وكذب على الله ورسله والله قدير على كل شيء  لكن العبره بمن ينصر الله ورسله طبعا النصر والاسلام والايمان بيد الله  ولكن الله يختبر الناس من يؤيد وينصر الله ومن يكفر  والكافر طبعا ما يلوم الا نفسه لانه اختار الكفراو الشرك من اجل شهوات الدنيا الفانيه فا ليس له الاالنار والله اعلم     وصلى الله وسلم على سيد ولد أدم محمد وعلى آله وعلى أصحابه الشم الأباه الطاهرين 

وعلى أنصاره وعلى ازواجه وعلى اتباعه وعلى ذريته


----------



## فادية (23 فبراير 2007)

*بصراحه انا قريت الموضوع من البدايه وتتبعت كل الردود 
حضرتك يا اخ ليس الغريب كل شويه بتنط على موضوع مختلف عن الي قبله 
وبعدين شيفاك قلبت الموضوع لمديح لرسولك وازواجه وذريته وووووو
يا خوفي ليضطر الالهكم للصلاة على كل المسلمين !!! 
القسم هنا هو قسم لرد الشبهات عن المسيحيه 
وانا شيفاك قلبته لرد الشبهات عن الاسلام ومحمد والقرآن 
يا ريت تركز في حوارك عشان تفهم الردود 
دا طبعا لو حضرتك عاوز تفهم اصلا 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## steven gerrard (23 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> صديقي عطني مثل للي تقوله كيف الدفاع يكون بالقول نحن نخير أما ان يسلم أو الجزيه أو الإستسلام أو الحرب
> 
> الحرب آخر شئ أنفكر فيه و نفتخر فيه من اجل  الله ونصرة دين الله وحنا نعر ف ان الله على كل شء قد ير  لكن الدنيا اختبار من يؤمن بالله وينصر دين الله ومن يستمع  الى الله  وينفذ اوا مره من غير فلسفه وكذب على الله ورسله والله قدير على كل شيء  لكن العبره بمن ينصر الله ورسله طبعا النصر والاسلام والايمان بيد الله  ولكن الله يختبر الناس من يؤيد وينصر الله ومن يكفر  والكافر طبعا ما يلوم الا نفسه لانه اختار الكفراو الشرك من اجل شهوات الدنيا الفانيه فا ليس له الاالنار والله اعلم     وصلى الله وسلم على سيد ولد أدم محمد وعلى آله وعلى أصحابه الشم الأباه الطاهرين
> 
> وعلى أنصاره وعلى ازواجه وعلى اتباعه وعلى ذريته



وليه تحاربه من الاساس من اعتدى عليك فى دارك او بلدك لك الحق فى الدفاع عن نفسك ولكن ليس من حقك مهاجمه الاخر سواء كان كافر او لا

سواء لنشر الدعوه او نصرة المسلمين

عندما اعتدت اسرائيل على مصر 1967

كان لنا الحق فى الدفاع عن انفسنا واسترددنا الارض فى 73 واستشهد لى عمّان

ولكن عندما تعتدى اسرائيل على سوريا او اى بلد اخر فليدافعو هم عن انفسهم 

ارجو ان تفهم قصدى


----------



## ليس الغريب (25 فبراير 2007)

حنا نحاربكم لكي نبعدكم عن النار يعني لم تسلموا ما السلمتم النقاتلكم شف وش صار لما ماقاتلنا كم شف كيف السرائيل قاعد التحاربنا هي و أمريكا عرفت يا صديقي  وبعدين هذا دينك الي ليس له حق النياحرب الكفار حنا لنا الحق

طيب أنا عندي أسئله وبغى الأجابه 
إذا كنتم تقولون أن عيسى أبن الله ؟؟تعالى الله" عما تقولون فمن تزوج إذا وانجب عيسى عليه السلام؟؟

في قراننا الكريم في سورة مريم قال تعالى :" ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فأنما يقول له كن فيكون . وان الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم. فاختلف الاحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفرووا من مشهد يوم عظيم".

و إن كنتم تعتقدون أنه تزوج مريم عليها السلام فكيف لإله أن يتزوج إمرأه بشر؟؟ وإذا كنتم تقولون أن روح القدس عليه السلام إله فما الذي جعله إله وانتم تؤمنون بوجود الله تبارك وتعالى؟؟ وياليت تكون الإجابه من الإنجيل؟؟ ماهذا التناقض احب اعرف وافهم ..؟؟ 

قال تعالى في سورة المائده " لقد كفر الذين قالو إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السموات والارض ومابينهما.."

هذا قول الحق ربي وربكم الله عزو وجل فأروني ماذا تقولون؟؟

وأصلي وأسلم على إمام المرسلين نبي الهدى ورسول السلام محمد اللهم صلي عليه ماوضئ البرق في شام وفي يمن .

هذي الأسئله ثاني مره السئله ولم أجد رد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع بقى اسلاميات المفروض يغلق


----------



## ليس الغريب (25 فبراير 2007)

لتصرف رد على الأسئله


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب


> لتصرف رد على الأسئله



تم الاجابة على اسئلتك ركز شوي
ولماذا ترد على الذين يتكلمون في الاسلاميات هنا 
دعهم 
خليك في الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2007)

حتبقى في المسيحيات يا ليس غريب؟ ام ستبقى في الهروب للاسلاميات التي هي ليست موضوعنا؟

قل بكل صراحة حتى اعرف كيف اتصرف مع ابقاء الموضوع مفتوحا ام اغلقه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ليس الغريب (26 فبراير 2007)

جاوبني ياماي روك على هذي الأسئله وبعدين أغلق الوضوع أو خله مالي دخل أهم شيئ جاوبني على هذي الأسئله  
إذا كنتم تقولون أن عيسى أبن الله ؟؟تعالى الله" عما تقولون فمن تزوج إذا وانجب عيسى عليه السلام؟؟

في قراننا الكريم في سورة مريم قال تعالى :" ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فأنما يقول له كن فيكون . وان الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم. فاختلف الاحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفرووا من مشهد يوم عظيم".

و إن كنتم تعتقدون أنه تزوج مريم عليها السلام فكيف لإله أن يتزوج إمرأه بشر؟؟ وإذا كنتم تقولون أن روح القدس عليه السلام إله فما الذي جعله إله وانتم تؤمنون بوجود الله تبارك وتعالى؟؟ وياليت تكون الإجابه من الإنجيل؟؟ ماهذا التناقض احب اعرف وافهم ..؟؟ 

قال تعالى في سورة المائده " لقد كفر الذين قالو إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السموات والارض ومابينهما.."

هذا قول الحق ربي وربكم الله عزو وجل فأروني ماذا تقولون؟؟

وأصلي وأسلم على إمام المرسلين نبي الهدى ورسول السلام محمد اللهم صلي عليه ماوضئ البرق في شام وفي يمن .


----------



## man4truth (26 فبراير 2007)

my brother lees
u r really very strange
every body answer u & like u repeat ur questions & u dont want to understand
pray for god to open ur mind & ur heart to know the real relegion & the right way
god with u


----------



## kimo14th (26 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> جاوبني ياماي روك على هذي الأسئله وبعدين أغلق الوضوع أو خله مالي دخل أهم شيئ جاوبني على هذي الأسئله
> إذا كنتم تقولون أن عيسى أبن الله ؟؟تعالى الله" عما تقولون فمن تزوج إذا وانجب عيسى عليه السلام؟؟



_الا يوجد مفهوم لكلمه ابن الا الولاده البشريه !!!!!!!!  اين عقلك _​



ليس الغريب قال:


> و إن كنتم تعتقدون أنه تزوج مريم عليها السلام فكيف لإله أن يتزوج إمرأه بشر؟؟



*اه صحيح ازاى !!! وانا باضم صوتى ليك وبنوجه السؤال ده للنصارى *



ليس الغريب قال:


> وإذا كنتم تقولون أن روح القدس عليه السلام إله فما الذي جعله إله وانتم تؤمنون بوجود الله تبارك وتعالى؟؟ وياليت تكون الإجابه من الإنجيل؟؟ ماهذا التناقض احب اعرف وافهم ..؟؟



*الاب =الابن = الروح القدس = الله *

*مت 12:32  ومن قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي.*

* مر 3:29  ولكن من جدّف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة الى الابد بل هو مستوجب دينونة ابدية.*​


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> جاوبني ياماي روك على هذي الأسئله وبعدين أغلق الوضوع أو خله مالي دخل أهم شيئ جاوبني على هذي الأسئله
> إذا كنتم تقولون أن عيسى أبن الله ؟؟تعالى الله" عما تقولون فمن تزوج إذا وانجب عيسى عليه السلام؟؟


 

نحن لا نؤمن ان الله تزوج او ولد ولد بالولادة البشرية
فهذا كلام مغلوط لا نؤمن به

فكيف تسألنا و تحاججنا بشئ ليس في عقيدتنا و لا أيماننا؟

الا يجدر بك ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتعرف ما نؤمن به لتناقشنا به؟

ام ستناقشنا بما تعتقد اننا نؤمن به؟ لا يصح يا عزيزي

هذ هو الكتاب المقدس على صفحات موقعنا, تفضل و اقرأ

الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم و الجديد








> و إن كنتم تعتقدون أنه تزوج مريم عليها السلام فكيف لإله أن يتزوج إمرأه بشر؟؟ وإذا كنتم تقولون أن روح القدس عليه السلام إله فما الذي جعله إله وانتم تؤمنون بوجود الله تبارك وتعالى؟؟ وياليت تكون الإجابه من الإنجيل؟؟ ماهذا التناقض احب اعرف وافهم ..؟؟


 
الاجابة واضحة و قصيرة

لا نؤمن بأن الله تزوج من مريم

فلست و لا لسة؟


----------



## ليس الغريب (5 مارس 2007)

طيب يا مايروك بغى أعرف وشلون جاء عيسى أبغاك تشرحلي وأبغى أعرف من ألي خلق السموات ولارض​


----------



## HADAF (7 مارس 2007)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييي علينا جننتوني ..........شي بطقق ..................بطل الواحد عارف اي دين هو الصح دخيل اللي خلقكو..........هلأ بنجن


----------



## ليس الغريب (7 مارس 2007)

hadaf قال:


> يييييييييييييييييييييييييي علينا جننتوني ..........شي بطقق ..................بطل الواحد عارف اي دين هو الصح دخيل اللي خلقكو..........هلأ بنجن



لاياhadafلاتحتار ولا شي ..

اذا بترتاح اتبع قول الحق ,,قال تعالى "ومن يبتغ غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين"

وشكرا لمرورك على موضوعي ..


----------



## ليس الغريب (7 مارس 2007)

أرجع وأعيد السؤال   وشلون جاء عيسى بشرح من الانجيل وأبغى اعرف من الذي خلق السموات والارض 


وأصلي وأسلم على خليل الله و  أشرف البشر وأطهرهم محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وأزواجه وأنصاره والتابعين 

أجمعين يا رب العالمين


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 مارس 2007)

ممكن تشرح لنا معنى اشرف الخلق ؟


----------



## ليس الغريب (8 مارس 2007)

ليه أنت منت عربي واظحه وظوح الشمس​


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (10 مارس 2007)

*يا خ (ليس غريب) قال الله تعالى (  انا جعلنا على قلوبهم اكنة ان يفقهوه وفي ءاذانهم وقرا وان تدعهم الى الهدى فلن يهتدوا اذا ابدا  )  فلا تضيع الوقت مع ناس ياءسوا من رحمة الله*


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (10 مارس 2007)

هل قال المسيح في الانجيل انا الله او عبدوني يجب ان يقول هكذا من اجل انت تعبده وهو لم يقل هذا ابدا فعندما ساله احد الرجال قال له ايه المعلم الصالح اي من الاعمال اعمال لكي تكون لي الحياة الابدية فاجابه لماذا تناديني با الصالح لايوجد احد صالح الا واحد وهو الله فاذا كان هو الله ينكر انه ليس الصالح والصلاح صفة الله لاتقولولي انجيل متى وانجيل يوحنا وانجيل مارقكس وانجيل لوقى عضيني ماقاله السيد عيسى ارني سلطانه حيث قال انا الله او عبدوني


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (10 مارس 2007)

كيف يكون الله ولايعرف الوقت ويكون جاهلا حيث قال اما تلك الساعة وذلك اليوم لاتعرفه الملائكة ولاانا الا الاب 
فروح القدس شهدد بذالك وههو قال لا اعرف فكيف يكون الله والله يعرف كلا شيْ 
وايضا لايعرف الفصول حيث كان جائعا وانظر كلمة جائع اي انه يجوع فرا شجرة تين فذهب اليها فلما وصل اليها كانا لايوجد تين لانه لم يكن وقت تين وهاكذا هو ينفي الالوهية ورب يعرف كلا شي 
واين كان في السماء قبل ان ياتي الى الارض اين في السماء وعلى اي شكل ثم قال له ابوه انظر سوف اصغرك واجعلك في رحم امك تسعة اشهر واجعل امك نفساء ماهذا الخبل يا قوم ارجوكم كلام منطقي 
ولكي تكون عليكم الحجة عطيني اية واحدة من اي انجيل لاجدل فيها حيث يقول عيسى انا الله اعبدوني اريد اية واحدة فقط لالبس فيها وتكون صريحة وانا كلامي واضح


----------



## ليس الغريب (11 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير يأخي نذير ابومحمد على هذي الأسئله ونشوف يقدرو إردو ولا لا بس أبغى أجيب دليل على ان 

الله فالقرآن قال أعبدوني في سورة الجن قال جل من قال (وما خلقة الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون)

علشان يعرفو أن عيسى عليه السلام بشر وليس إله عيسى عليه السلام لايملك مثقال ذرة لافي السماء 

ولافي الارض


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

قد تم الاجابة فى المشاركات السابقة على هذة الاسئلة 
ويا عزيزى المسلم 
نحن في هذا المنتدى  لا نقصد الأساءة لأحد بل نريد كمسيحيين أن نسأل سؤال واحد لماذا ...... ؟

1- لماذا الأخوة المسلمون يهاجموننا نحن و عقيدتنا أعنف و أشد الهجوم منذ بدء الأسلام و يكفروننا و يتهموننا بالضلال و يدعون عليهم ما ليس فيهم ؟؟

2- لماذا علينا نحن فقط الرد دون حتي الأستفسار  ؟؟

3- لماذا علي المسيحيون أن يكونوا في ضلال دائما و أن لا يكون لهم الحق في مناقشة الأخر ؟؟

4- لماذا حينما يرد المسيحييون علي تساؤلات المسلميين و يجييبوا بالجواب الصحيح و يفندوا كل الأدعاءات يقال هذا هجوم و محاورة و لف و دوران لماذا ؟؟؟


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (11 مارس 2007)

لم تجيبوا ولا على سؤال باحق وانتم مضللون للمسيحيين البسطاء فانتم متمرسون على هذه الامور والحركات التي يقوم بها المبشرين على المسرح واني اسال في الفتكان يوجد صورة للمسيح راكب على ملك وانتم تدعون ذالك هل رايت الصورة ربما اذا اتيت با الصورة ممكن ان لا يدخلوني البلاد العربية لانها اباحية ملك بشكل انثى بعورتها والمسيح راكب عليها من اين اتيتم با هذه الافكار هل الانجيل يقول هذا ولا تراوغ في الاجابة وتنظر علي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم 

   عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة "
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هل قال المسيح أنا الله أو أنا ربكم فاعبدوني؟

لكي نجيب على هذا السؤال علينا أن نركز على ثلاثة محاور هي:
(1) كلام المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، ما هو معناه ومغزاه لاهوتيا وفكرياً.
(2) ماذا كان مغزى كلامه من جهة مستمعيه، أي اليهود، كيف فهموا كلامه وكيف كان وقعه على أسماعهم وفكرهم ومعتقدهم، كيهود يؤمنون بالله الواحد ولهم مصطلحاتهم اللاهوتية الخاصة.
(3) إيمان التلاميذ الذين تتلمذوا على يديه، وخاصة بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم. 
1 – المسيح يعلن أنه نزل من السماء:
وأول حقيقة تواجهنا هنا هي إعلان المسيح نفسه أن أصله ليس من الأرض ولا من هذا العالم، بل أنه من السماء، من فوق، من عند الآب، من ذات الآب. وبرغم تأكيد نزوله من السماء إلا أنه يؤكد استمرار وجدوده في السماء برغم وجوده في نفس الوقت على الأرض، وبرغم أنه من الآب، وقوله أنه جاء من عند الله وأنه سيعود إلى الله، وأن الآب قد أرسله قد أرسله إلى العالم، إلا أنه يؤكد أنه موجود في ذات الآب وفي حضن الآب وأنه لم ولن يفارق الآب، وأنه في الآب والآب فيه: 
" لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني " (يو6 :38). ثم يشير إلى نفسه رمزيا بالخبز الذي أنزله على إسرائيل من السماء مؤكدا أنه الخبز الحقيقي من خلال تقديم ذاته على الصليب: " هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت 000 أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. أن أكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد. والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم 000 هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المنّ وماتوا. من يأكل هذا الخبز فانه يحيا إلى الأبد " (يو6 :50 و51و 58).
ثم يؤكد بعد ذلك أنه برغم نزوله من السماء إلا أنه لم يفارق السماء مطلقا، فقد كان في السماء وعلى الأرض في آن واحد: " وليس احد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " (يو3 :13).
ثم قال لليهود: " فقال لهم انتم من أسفل. أما أنا فمن فوق. انتم من هذا العالم. أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم " (يو8 :22)، وقال عنه يوحنا المعمدان: " الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع. والذي من الأرض هو ارضي ومن الأرض يتكلم.الذي يأتي منالسماء هو فوق الجميع "(يو3 :31).
وقد فهم اليهود مغزى كلامه فقد كلامه واضحا لا لبس فيه لذا يقول الكتاب: " فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لأنه قال أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه. فكيف يقول هذا أني نزلت من السماء " (يو6 :41و42).
وقد وصفه الرسل بالذي من السماء فيقول القديس بولس في العبرانيين " الذي من السماء " (عب12 :25). وعند المقارنة بين آدم الأول وتجسد المسيح يقول " الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترأبي. الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء " (1كو15 :47)، وأيضا يقول " وتنتظروا ابنه من السماء " (1تس1 :10).
إذا فالمسيح نفسه يؤكد أنه من السماء، نزل من السماء، ومع ذلك لم يترك السماء بل هو موجود في السماء وعلى الأرض في آن واحد. وأنه ليس من هذا العالم بل من فوق وكان كلامه واضحا وأدرك علماء اليهود مغزاه على الفور "وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه. فكيف يقول هذا أني نزلت من السماء " (يو6 :41و42). كما أكد رسله على أنه من السماء


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

هل كان المسيح يجهل

يوم وساعة نهاية العالم



  بعد أنْ تكلَّم الربّ يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة دمار الهيكل وأنَّه لن يبقي فيه حجرٌ علي حجرٍ إلاَّ ويُنقض ، يقول الكتاب " وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟ " (مت24/3) ؟ وكانت إجابته لهم هي كشفه وإعلانه لكلّ العلامات والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم بكلِّ دقَّةٍ وتفصيلٍ ، وختم حديثه مؤكدًا حتميّة إتمام كلّ ما قاله قائلاً " اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ." (مت24/35) . ولكي لا يسأله التلاميذ عن موعد حدوث ذلك قال لهم " وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ." (مر13/32). 

وبدلاً من تركيزهم علي اليوم والساعة والأوقات والأزمنة والسؤال عن متي يحدث هذا ومتي يكون ذلك ، طلب منهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي ضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا 

يتوقَّعونها ؛ " اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ." (مت24/42) . وعند صعوده إلي السماء أكَّد لهم جازمًا أنَّه ليس من حقِّهم معرفة الأزمنة أو الأوقات لأنَّها تخصّ الآب فقط " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ " (أع1/7) .

ونظرًا لأنَّه ليس من حقِّ أحدٍ من البشر معرفة اليوم والساعة أو الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه ، لذا قال الابن ، بعد تجسُّده ، كإنسانِ ، تدبيريًا ، بحسب التدبير الإلهيّ والمشورة الإلهيّة لسرِّ التجسُّد ، في حديثه عن اليوم والساعة " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ" ، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من ضِمْن أهداف تجسُّده وخدمته علي الأرض وتعليمه الإعلان عنهما . ولكن البعض ، مثل الأريوسيّين وشهود يهوه ، رأوا في عبارة " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " ، دليلاً علي جهله وعدم معرفته باليوم والساعة ، وبالتالي دليل علي أنَّه ليس هو اللَّه ولا مساوٍ للَّه الآب في الجوهر ، بل وأقلّ من الآب !! ورأى بعضٌ آخرٌ ، من غير المسيحيّين ، في ذلك دليلاً علي جهله وعدم معرفته بكلِّ شيء ، وقالوا أنَّه لا يجهل اليوم والساعة فقط بل يجهل أمور ًا كثيرةً ، مثل المكان الذي دُفِنَ فيه لعازر وعدم معرفته بحقيقة شجرة التين إنْ كانت مُثْمِرَة أم لا ، وأنَّه مُجَرَّد نبيّ من البشر ، إنسان لا إله !!

  والسؤال الآن هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة مجيئه الثاني ونهاية العالم ؟ وهل كان يجهل الأزمنة والأوقات ؟ وهل كان يجهل الأماكن وبعض الأمور الأخرى ؟

والإجابة هي ؛ كلا ، فهو ، كامل في لاهوته ، ولأنَّه كامل في لاهوته فهو يعرف كلّ شيء ، كلِّيّ المعرفة والعِلْم . كما أنَّه أيضًا كامل في ناسوته ، فقد " أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ " ، كما يقول الكتاب بالروح ، "  آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ " (في2/7-8) ، " وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. " (يو1/14) ، " عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ " (1تي3/16) ، " فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمُ افْتَقَرَ وَهُوَ غَنِيٌّ، لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنُوا أَنْتُمْ بِفَقْرِهِ. " (2كو8/9) . ولأنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا وصورة العبد لذا فقد إتّخذ كل ما للإنسان من صفات وخواص ، ومن خواص الإنسان أنَّه يجهل ما لم يتعلَّمه ويكتسبه بالمعرفة . فكإنسانٍ كان من المفروض أنَّه لا يعرف إلاَّ ما يكتسبه بالتعليم والمعرفة ، ولكنَّه هو الابن ، كلمة اللَّه وصورة اللَّه وعقل اللَّه الناطق وقوَّة اللَّه وحكمة اللَّه المُذّخر لنا فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم ، هو الإله المتجسِّد ، الذي يضمّ في ذاته كل 

ما للاهوت وكل ما للناسوت ، وهو شخص واحد وأقنوم واحد ، " طبيعة واحدة متحدة لله الكلمة المتجسد " ، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، أو كما يقول البعض " طبيعتان متحدان بغير انفصال ولا افتراق " . وكان لاهوته محتجب في ناسوته  الذي "فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. " (كو2/9) . ولذا فقد أشرق لاهوته المتَّحد بناسوته بنور معرفته وعلمه الكلّي علي ناسوته ، كالأقنوم الواحد والمسيح الواحد والربّ الواحد ، ومن ثمَّ فقد كان يعرف كلّ شيء ، كالإله المتجسِّد ، بما في ذلك معرفة اليوم والساعة . ولكن لأنَّه لم يكنْ من أهداف تجسُّده ولا من ضمن خدمته علي الأرض الإعلان عنهما فقد قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " تدبيريًا ، بحسب التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد ، كان يعرف المعرفة التي لا يجوز الإعلان عنها ، كان يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن الإعلان عنهما في سلطان الآب وحده .



أولاً : الدليل على أنه كان يعرف ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة :
(1) الابن هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر كقوله " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/23) ، الكائن قبل البشر كما قال "  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ (أكون) " (يو8/58) ، والكائن قبل الخليقة وقبل كل الدهور والأزمان ، كما قال في مناجاته

للآب " وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ." (يو17/5) . ولأنَّه البداية والنهاية والأوَّل والآخر ، الموجود قبل كلِّ الدهور والأزمنة والكائن والذي سيكون إلي الأبد ، فلا يمكن أنْ يَخْفَي عليه بداية الأزمان ولا نهايتها ، وبالتالي فهو يعرف اليوم والساعة .



(2) هو كلمة الله الذي هو الله ، عقل اللَّه الناطق ونطقه العاقل ، "  فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. " (يو1/1-2) . كما أنَّه خالق كلِّ شيء " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ" (يو 1/3-4) . ولأنَّه كلمة اللَّه الذي هو عقله الناطق فلا يمكن أنْ يَخْفَي عليه ما هو نتاج فكره وعقله ، ولأنَّه الخالق فهو يعرف خليقته بكلِّ دقَّة متي تبدأ ومتي تنتهي . ومن ثمَّ فهو يعرف يوم وساعة مجيئه الثاني ونهاية العالم الذي خلقه .


(3) وهو صورة الله الآب المساوي للآب في الجوهر " اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، " (كو1/15) ، " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ." (في2/6) . وهو الذي خلق الكون وكلّ ما فيه ، الكلّ فيه وبه وله قد خُلق وفيه يقوم وهو مدبِّره " فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، 

سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ" (كو1/16-17) . فإذا كان الكلّ به وله وفيه قد خُلق ، كما أنَّه فيه يقوم كلّ شيء كالمدبِّر والمحرِّك والمُعْتَنِي بخليقته ، فهل يُعقل أنَّ خالق الخليقة ومدبِّرها والمُعْتَنِي بها يجهل ما خلقه بنفسه ؟!!   


(4) وهو شعاع مجد الله الآب وصورة جوهره الذي خلق الدهور والأزمنة ، ومُدَبِّر خليقته ، مُدَبِّر الكون ومُدِيره ومُحَرِّكَه " ابْنِهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ" (عب1/2-3) . فإذا كان هو خالق الدهور والأزمنة ، الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ،  فهل يخفي عليه الزمن أو الوقت الذي سينتهي فيه العالم ؟ كيف يكون هو خالق الأزمنة بما فيها المستقبل وكل ما سيكون فيه ويجهل جزء من الزمن الذي خلقه ؟ يقول الكتاب " الْغَارِسُ الأُذُنَِ أَلاَ يَسْمَعُ؟ الصَّانِعُ الْعَيْنَ أَلاَ يُبْصِرُ؟" (مز94/9) ؟ خالق الدهور والأزمنة ألا يعرف يوم وساعة نهاية ما خلق ؟


(5) وهو كلي الحكمة والعلم الذي يحوي في ذاته كل الحكمة وكل العلم يقول عنه الكتاب " الْمَسِيحِ الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ. "

(كو2/2-3). فالحكمةِ كائنةٌ فيه والعلمِ مخزونٌ في ذاته ، وقد خلق الكون ويدبِّره بحكمتِه ويُدْرِك بعِلمِهِ كلّ دقائق خليقته ، فهل يجهل اليوم والساعة ؟ وهل يحتاج إلي حكمة مكتسبة أو معرفة وعلم مكتسب مثل سائر المخلوقات ليعرف المستقبل وما فيه ؟ 



(6) وهو حكمةُ اللَّه وقوَّة اللَّه " بِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ" (1كو1/24) . وقد خلق اللَّه الآب العالم ويُدَبِّره بكلمتِه وقوِّتِه وحِكْمَتِه ، وإذا كان الآب قد خلق الكون وما فيه وحدَّد اليوم والساعة بكلمتِه وبقوَّتِه وحكمتِه والابن هو كلمتِه وقوَّتِه وحكمتِه فهو إذًا الحكمة الذي خلق الكون ويُدَبِّرَه وهو الذي عَيَّن هذا اليوم وتلك الساعة .


(7) وقد أكد أنه الوحيد الذي يعرف الآب وأنه الوحيد الذي يعلن عنه ،
بل أنَّه هو ذاته ، الابن ، لا أحد يعرفه ، في جوهره ، المعرفة الحقيقيّة سوي الآب " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ." (مت11/27) . لماذا ؟ لأنَّه من ذات الآب ، كما يقول هو عن ذاته ، " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ(الآب) لأَنِّي مِنْهُ  " (يو7/29) ، والكائن في حضن الآب " اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. " (يو1/18) . فالذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب والوحيد الذي

يعرف الآب ويعلن عنه ألا يعرف خليقته ؟ وهل معرفة اليوم والساعة أعظم من معرفة الله الآب ؟



(8) كما أكد هو أن له كل ما للآب من أسماء وصفات وألقاب:
 " كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي" (يو16/15) ، وكما قال مخاطبًا الآب " وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي" (يو17/10) . كما أكَّد أنَّه يعمل كلّ أعمال الله الآب " لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ (الآب) فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ  " (يو5/19) . ولأنَّه له كلّ ما للآب فله معرفة الآب أيضًا ، ومن ثمَّ فهو يعرف كلّ ما يعرفه الآب ، وكما أنَّ الآب كلِّيّ المعرفة والحكمة والعلم فهو أيضًا كلِّيّ المعرفة والحكمة والعلم ، ومن ضمن هذا المعرفة والعلم معرفة اليوم والساعة .



(9) كما قال أيضًا: "  أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) و " إِنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ000 أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/10-11) . ولأنَّه واحدٌ مع الآب في الجوهر ، كما أنَّه في الآب والآب فيه ، لذا فمن الطبيعي أنْ يكون فيه علم الآب وحكمته ومعرفته وتدبيره ، فهو كلمة اللَّه وعقله الناطق ، صورة اللَّه غير المنظور ، قوَّة اللَّه وحكمة اللَّه ، المُذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم ، ومن الطبيعي أنْ يعرف اليوم والساعة . 

(10) وهو الذي سيأتي في نهاية العالم في مجد ، في مجيئه الثاني ، 
والذي سيُقيم جميع الأموات من الموت ، ويأخذ المؤمنين علي السحاب ويجلس علي عرش الدينونة كالديَّان ليَدِين الأحياء والأموات " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. " (يو5/26-29) ، " الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأَمْوَاتَ، عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ وَمَلَكُوتِهِ" (2تي4/1) . فهو الذي يُحيي الموتي يوم الدينونة وهو الديَّان يوم الدين وهو ملك الملكوت . وقد وَصَفَ، هو ، هذا اليوم بكلِّ دقَّةٍ وتفصيلٍ حيث قال " وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 000 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ" (مت25/31-34 و41) .

(11) سبق أن تعين يوم تجسده ومجيئه إلى العالم لفداء البشرية ، 
في وقتٍ مُحَدَّدٍ أسماه الكتاب بملء الزمان " وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غل4/4) . وذلك قبل الخليقة والأزمنة والدهور . وهذا هو سرّ التجسُّد الإلهيّ الذي يقول عنه الكتاب المقدس " السِّرِّ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوماً فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ" (رو16/25) . " عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، مَعْرُوفاً سَابِقاً قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَكِنْ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ "(1بط1/18-20) . وكان يؤكِّد كثيرًا علي هذا اليوم الذي يقدِّم فيه ذاته . يقول الكتاب بالروح " مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ." (مت16/21) ، " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ." (مر9/31) . فهل من المعقول أنْ يعرف الابن اليوم الذي سيُصلب فيه واليوم الذي سيقوم فيه من الأموات ، والمُعَيَّن من قَبْلِ الخليقة وتأسيس العالم ، ولا يعرف يوم مجيئه في مجد ؟ 

(12) وكما بيَّنا أعلاه كيف أن الابن يعرف كل شيء وأنه كلي الحكمة والعلم والمعرفة ، 
وقد شرح لتلاميذه كلّ تفصيلات ودقائق علامات مجيئه الثاني في مجد ونهاية العالم والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة وما سيحدث بعدها بالتفصيل ، بل وشرح ما سيحدث في يوم الدينونة بكلَّ دقَّة وتفصيل مؤكِّدًا أنَّه في نهاية هذا الجيل ، الذي ستحدث فيه هذه الأحداث ، ستأتي الساعة وينتهي العالم " اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ.  اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. " (مت24/34-35) . وبالتالي يعرف متى سيكون اليوم وتأتي الساعة .



ثانيا : لماذا قال " ولا الابن " ؟ 
(1) قال هذا حتى لا يلح التلاميذ في طلب معرفة ذلك اليوم 
وتلك الساعة ولأنَّه أرادهم أنْ لا يشغلوا أذهانهم بالتركيز علي حساب الأوقات والأزمنة ، كقول القديس بولس بالروح " وَأَمَّا الأَزْمِنَةُ وَالأَوْقَاتُ فَلاَ حَاجَةَ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنْهَا " (1تس5/1) ، بل أرادهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي الاستعداد الدائم وضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا يتوقَّعُونَها ، وقد كرَّر لهم تأكيده علي ذلك ؛ "اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. " (مت24/42) ،

" كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. " (مت24/44) ، " اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ. " (مر13/33) ، " اسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ أَمَسَاءً أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ أَمْ صَبَاحاً. " (مر13/35) ، " وَمَا أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ أَقُولُهُ لِلْجَمِيعِ: اسْهَرُوا "(مر13/37).



(2) لأنَّه إتخذ صورة العبد وصار إنساناً ، 
وكإنسان ، تدبيريًا ، بناسوته ، وبسبب احتجاب لاهوته في ناسوته وظهوره في الجسد ووجوده في الهيئة كإنسان ، قال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم والساعة ، يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :

  " والآن فلماذا رغم أنَّه كان يعرف ، لم يُخبرْ تلاميذه بوضوح في ذلك الحين ، لا يستطيع أحد أنْ يفحص ما صَمَتَ الربّ عنه ، لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟ " (رو11/34) ، ولماذا رغم أنَّه يعرف ، قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ" يعرف . أظنّ أنَّ هذا لا يجهله أي واحد من المؤمنين : أنَّه قال هذا مثلما قال الأقوال الأخرى - كإنسانٍ بسبب الجسد فهذا ليس نقصًا في الكلمة ، بل هو من تلك الطبيعة البشريّة التي تتصف بالجهل .

وهذا أيضًا يمكن أن يُري جيدًا . إنْ كان أحد يفحص المناسبة 

بإخلاص : متى ولمن تكلَّم المخلِّص هكذا ؟ فهو لم يتكلَّم هكذا حينما خُلقت السموات بواسطته ، ولا حينما كان مع الآب نفسه الكلمة الصانع كل الأشياء (أنظر أم8/27-30) . وهو لم يقلْ هذا أيضًا قبل ولادته كإنسان ولكن حينما صار الكلمة جسدًا . ولهذا السبب فمن الصواب أنْ ننسب إلي ناسوته كلّ شيء يتكلَّم به إنسانيًا بعد أنْ تأنَّس . لأنَّه من خاصيَّة الكلمة أنْ يعرف مخلوقاته ، وأنْ لا يجهل بدايتها ونهايتها ، لأنَّ هذه المخلوقات هي أعماله . وهو يعرف كم عددها وحدود تكوينها . وإذ هو يعرف بداية كلّ شيء ونهايته ، فإنَّه يعرف بالتأكيد النهاية العامّة والمشتركة للكلِّ . وبالتأكيد فحينما يتكلَّم في الإنجيل قائلاً " أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ " (يو1/17) ، فواضح أنَّه بصفته الكلمة ، يعرف أيضًا ساعة نهاية كلّ الأشياء ورغم أنَّه كإنسانٍ يجهلها ، لأنَّ الجهل هو من خصائص الإنسان ، وخاصة هذه الأمور " .

ويضيف " لأنَّه منذ صار إنسانًا لم يخجل ـ بسبب الجسد الذي يجهل - أنْ يقول لا أعرف لكي يُوضِّح أنَّه بينما هو يعرف كإله ، فهو يجهل جسديًا 000 حينما تكلَّم إنسانيّا قائلا " ولا الابن يعرف " فأنَّه كإله يُظهر نفسه أنَّه يعرف كلّ الأشياء . لأنَّ ذلك الابن الذي يُقال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم ، يقول هو عن نفسه أنَّه يعرف الآب لأنَّه يقول " لاَ أَحَدٌ 

يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ " (مت11/27) . وكل الناس عدا الآريوسيِّين يعترفون أنَّ الذي يعرف الآب يعرف اليوم والساعة " .



(3) عادة ما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أمورا يبدو فيها الله الآب وكأنه لا يعرف، يجهل ، وفي نفس الوقت هو يعرف ، فهو كلَّيّ العلم والمعرفة ، لماذا؟ لأنَّ هذا ما يقتضيه التدبير الإلهيّ للخليقة ، فهو  غير المحدود ولكنه يتعامل مع البشريّة المحدودة ، ولذا فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بحسب فهمه المحدود ، وأحيانًا لأنَّ الوقت المُعيَّن لكشف هذه المعرفة لم يأتِ بعد . وعلي سبيل المثال يقول الكتاب عندما شرع بعض الناس في بناء برج بابل "فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو ادَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا." (تك11/5)، فهل كان الله يجهل ما يحدث ، كلا فقد كان يعرف ما يفعلونه بدليل قوله " فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ " ، وإنما كان يبدو ويتصرَّف وكأنَّه لا يعرف، تدبيريًا ، فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بالمفهوم الذي يقدر علي فهمه . 
وهذا نفس ما قاله عن سدوم وعمورة " إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ قَدْ كَثُرَ وَخَطِيَّتُهُمْ قَدْ عَظُمَتْ جِدّا. انْزِلُ وَارَى هَلْ فَعَلُوا بِالتَّمَامِ حَسَبَ صُرَاخِهَا الْاتِي الَيَّ وَالَّا فَاعْلَمُ " (تك18/20-21) . يقول الكتاب أنَّه نزل ليري ما يعرفه، فهو يتكلَّم وكأنَّه لا يعرف، يجهل ،

وهو يعرف . فهو يعرف ما يحدث في سدوم وعمورة وأنَّ خطاياهم قد عظُمَت ولا يجهل ما يفعلونه ، إنَّه يعرف ما قد حدث وما سيفعله هو ، ولكن الكتاب يقول أنَّه نزل ليري ، تدبيريًا ، بحسب المفهوم البشريّ .

وعندما طلب الله من إبراهيم أنْ يُقَدِّم اِبنه إسحاق محرقة وبعد أنْ وضع إبراهيم اِبنه علي المذبح وهَمَّ ليذبحه قال له " لا تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ الَى الْغُلامِ وَلا تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئا لانِّي الْانَ عَلِمْتُ انَّكَ خَائِفٌ اللهَ فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي " (تك22/12) . فهل كان اللَّه يجهل ذلك ؟ كلا ، إنما يتكلَّم اللَّه هكذا تدبيريًا ، فقد كان لا بدّ أنْ يُبَرْهِن إبراهيم عن طاعته للَّه عمليًا . 

  كما يقول في المزمور " الَّلهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَشَرِ لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟ كُلُّهُمْ قَدِ ارْتَدُّوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. " (مز53/2-3) . إنَّه يعرف كلّ شيء ولا يُخْفَي عليه شيء ولكن المزمور يقول ذلك تدبيريًا ، بالأسلوب الذي يوصِّل للبشر ما يريد أنْ يُعْلِنَه لهم .

وبنفس الطريقة يتحدَّث الكتاب عن معاملة الابن لشجرة التين ، يقول الكتاب " فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْ فِيهَا شَيْئاً إِلاَّ وَرَقاً فَقَطْ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ يَكُنْ مِنْكِ ثَمَرٌ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَيَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ. 

فَلَمَّا رَأَى التَّلاَمِيذُ ذَلِكَ تَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ؟»" (مت21/19-20) . وهنا يبدو وكأنَّه لم يكنْ يعرف حقيقة الشجرة ، والعكس صحيح ، ولكنه فعل ذلك ليقدِّم للتلاميذ مثالا " وَقَالَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ: «كَانَتْ لِوَاحِدٍ شَجَرَةُ تِينٍ مَغْرُوسَةٌ فِي كَرْمِهِ فَأَتَى يَطْلُبُ فِيهَا ثَمَراً وَلَمْ يَجِدْ. قَالَ لِلْكَرَّامِ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَراً فِي هَذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا. لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضاً؟ " (لو13/6-7) . هذا ما قصده الابن ، فقد بدا وكأنَّه يجهل ، تدبيريًا ، إنْ كانت الشجرة مثمرة أم لا ، ليقدِّم لتلاميذه مثالاً . إنَّه يتصرَّف ويتكلَّم بأسلوب تصويريّ رمزيّ يصل إلي مستوي الفهم البشريّ . تصرَّف وكأنَّه يجهل وهو المُذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة . 

كما سأل عن القبر الذي دُفن فيه لعازر قائلاً " أَيْنَ وَضَعْتِمُوه " (يو11/34)، في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعلم فيه بموت لعازر قبل أنْ يموت ، فقد كان يعرف ، حسب التدبير الإلهيّ ، أنَّ لعازر سيموت ويظلّ في القبر لمدَّة أربعة أيام وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت في اليوم الرابع من موته ليُظْهِرَ مجده " فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ». " (يو11/4) . كان يعرف أنَّ لعازر سيموت وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت ، وكان يعرف المكان الذي ذهبت إليه

روح لعازر وقد أقامه من الأموات . فهل يُعقل أنْ يعرف كلَّ ذلك ولا يعرف مكان القبر المدفون فيه ؟ لقد سأل الابن وكأنَّه لا يعرف ، يجهل المكان ، تدبيريًا ، وهو كلِّىّ المعرفة والعلم .

وفي تعامله مع المرأة السامريّة قال لها " اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا» " وكأنه يجهل حقيقتها . " أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ." ، وهنا يكشف لها ما لا يعلمه إلا هو ككلي العلم والمعرفة " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ . هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ». وهنا سمعت المرأة ما جعلها تقول له " يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!" ، بل وذهبت تقول للناس " هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟" (يو4/16-19و29) . سألها وهو يبدو أنَّه يجهل من هي ثمَّ كشف لها كلّ أسرارها مما جعلها تعتقد أنَّه نبيّ والمسيح المنتظر . 

كما سأل تلاميذه قائلا :" مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟" وهو يعلم تمامًا ما يقوله الناس عنه ولكنَّه تكلَّم وكأنَّه يجهل ليوصِّل تلاميذه إلي حقيقة ذاته بالروح القدس وليس بحسب ما يعتقده البشر ، " فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ:

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." (مت16/13-17) . وهذا ما أراد أنْ يُعلنه لهم من خلال سؤاله هذا ، أنَّه المسيح ابن اللَّه الحيّ . وبنفس الطريقة يقول الكتاب في معجزة إشباع الجموع " فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هَذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ." (يو6/5-6) . سأل فيلبس وكأنَّه يُريد أنْ يعرف في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعرف فيه ما سيعمله . 



والخلاصة هي أنَّ الابن يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن لم يكنْ من ضمن التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد والفداء الإعلان عنهما ، كما كان يسأل الأسئلة وكأنَّه يجهل ما يسأل عنه وذلك بأسلوب تعليميّ وتصويريّ ، تدبيريًا ، ليُوَصِّل الحقائق التي يريد توصيلها .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

عزيزى المسلم قد اجابتك ع الاسئلة واليك بعض الاسئلة حول الاسلام واريد اجابتك 
ولا تتهرب من الاجابة ارجوك 
1- اللوح المحفوظ هل هو أزلي أم مخلوق ؟؟ 

2- و كلام الله هل هو من الأزل أم خلق فجأة ؟

3- اذا كان الأنجيل حرف فأين الأنجيل الأصلي ؟؟ ( مع ملاحظة أن البينة علي من أدعي)

4- و اذا كان اللوح المحفوظ به الأنجيل فلماذا لم ينزل الله الأنجيل الصحيح مكان الأنجيل المحرف حاليا كما يدعي المسلمون ؟

5- من أين أتي المسلمون بأسم حواء مع انه غير مذكور بالقرأن فمن من عرف الأسم ؟

6- يقال أن الأسلام جاء و قضي علي الوثنية و عبادة الأوثان و لكن بالنظر الي الحج نجد أنه من أول مظاهر الوثنية حتي أن كل المساجد تتجه للكعبة في كل بقاع الأرض 

7- أين الأيات التي تقول أن أركان الأسلام خمسة ؟؟ نعرف أن كل ركن موجود في القرأن و لكن ما المانع أن يكون الجهاد من الأركان الموجودة ؟؟

8- ما هي أهمية الكعبة عقائديا بالنسبة للمسلم ؟

9- التوبة في نظر المسلم هي الحل الكافي لأثم و المعاصي و لكن اذا كانت التوبة كافية اذا لماذا لما تاب أدم لم يدخله الله جنة عدن مرة أخري ؟؟؟

10- هل الله اله الأسلام بعد أن أعلن السلام في اليهودية و المسيحية يأتي و يقول " قاتلوهم حتي يدفعوا الجزية " ؟؟؟

11- هل الله جابي ضرائب حتي يقول ادفعوا الجزية و لله و رسوله الخمس من الغنائم ؟

12- كيف يثق المسلمون بصحة القرأن منطقيا بالرغم من أن القرأن كان بدون تشكيل و تنقيط ؟

13- كيف أن بعض السور مكية ماعدا ايات مدنية أو العكس أليست السور من المفروض أنها وحدة واحدة ؟

14- من الذي رتب الأيات و كونت السور مع أن الرسول لم يوصي و لم يكن في عصرة القرأن مرتب كما هو الأن

15- اذا كان لكل أية سبب النزول فماذا كان يحدث اذا احد هذه الأسباب لم يحدث ؟؟ هل كانت الأيات لن تنزل ؟

16- ما معني أن رجل في سن ال 53 يتزوج بطفلة في سن السادسة و يفاخدها حتي التاسعة ثم يدخل بها و هو 56 سنة ما الداعي لهذا ؟

17- ما موضوع السورتيين التي لدي الشيعة و يدعون أنها من القرأن ؟؟ و يقولون أنها حذفت ؟

18- أية رضاعة الكبير و الرجم كانت موجودة و هناك حديث للسيدة عائشة تقول " أنشغلنا بموت الرسول فجاءت داجنة و أكلت أية رضاعة الكبير و الرجم "

19- كيف يتهم المسلمون التوراة بالتحريف و محمد رسول الأسلام أستشهد بها و أمن عليها ؟

20-  هل الله يتكلم عربي و اللغة ما هي الا مخلوق و حاشا أن يكون الله به صفة مخلوقة ؟؟؟

21- لماذا حرم الخمر في الدنيا مع أنه حلال  و موجود في الجنة ؟

22- ما موقف النساء في الجنة هل سيكون لها 72 رجل يداعبوها و يغازلونها مثل الرجل الذي له 72 حورية يداعبهنا ؟؟؟

23- في القرأن يقول الله أنه خلق الكون في 6 ايام و مرة اخري خلقه في اربعة ؟؟ أيهما الأصح ؟؟

24- يقول القرأن أن أبن نوح قد غرق و مرة أخري أن كل أبناء نوح نجوا ؟

25- لماذا كل قصص الأنبياء متقطعة و ليست مركزة في موضع واحد مثل الكتاب المقدس ؟

26- كيف أن الله ينسي أو يغير من كلماته فيأتي بالناسخ و المنسوخ ؟

27- و الله كلي القدرة و المعرفة الم يكن عارفا أن اليهود و المسيحيو سوف يضلوا اذن لماذا لم ينزل الأسلام منذ البدء ؟؟

28- اللوح المحفوظ هل هو محفوظ بالأيات الناسخة أم المنسوخة ؟

29- لماذا يذكر اللوح المحفوظ في التوراة أو الأنجيل ؟

30- ألم يقل القرأن ان الناس كلها تخلق من نطفة فعلقة أم من طين ؟

31 - و اذا كان من نطفة اذا لماذا قال ان المسيح خلق من طين ؟

32- أين الحجاب و النقاب في الأحاديث أو القرأن نحن نقرأ عن التعفف فقط لكن لم نري اي ذكر للحجاب ؟؟

33- يستنتج المسلمون من الأيات 28-37 في سورة البقرة من أن قبل أن يخلق ادم كان هناك خليقة عصت و أستكبرت ففناها الله اذا لما عصي أدم لماذا لم يفنيه الله و الله عادل و حكمه واحد ؟

34- لماذا يحلل الكذب في الأسلام في ثلاث حالات و هو حرام في المسيحية ؟؟ 

35- من هذه الحالات الكذب للرجل علي زوجته أليس هذا يدعو لتهدم البيت و الأسرة ؟؟

36- لماذا هناك قسم و حلف بالرغم من أن الله قال في المسيحية ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا و لا تحلفوا البتة ؟

37- لماذا تتضارب أقوال المسلميين عن الكتاب المقدس :
1- بعضهم يدعي أن اليهود حرفوا الكتاب 

2- بعضهم يدعي أن الرسل كتبوه بأرادتهم المحضة

3- بعضهم يدعي أن النصاري غيروه و حرفوه 

4- بعضهم يدعي أن المسيحيين في الغرب " أمريكا " هم السبب ?

5- بالرغم من كل هذه المحاولات و الأدعاءات يحاولو أثبات وجود نبوة عن رسول الأسلام بالكتاب المقدس الذي يدعون تحريفه أي منطق هذا ؟؟

38- ما معني " صلي الله عليه و سلم " هل الله يصلي علي انسان و لماذا المسلميين يكثرون من ذكر أسم الرسول أكثر من أسم الله جل جلاله

39- اذا كان الأسلام حق و المسيحية و اليهودية ضلال فلماذا أنتظر الله 600 سنة حتي يكشف الحق للناس 
40- و هل من عدل الله أن يحاكم 25 جيل من الشر علي ضلال لا ذنب لهم فيه ?
41- لماذا لا تتزوج المرأة أربع رجال مساواة بالرجل أليس في هذا المبدأ مساواة و عدل في المتعة الجنسية للمرأة ؟

42- هل الذكر في القرأن أن " الرجال قوامون علي النساء " بما ينفقوه هل يسري حتي الأن بالرغم من أن المرأة تعمل و قد يكون مكسبها أكثر من الرجل ؟؟؟

43-هل يمكن تطبيق الشريعة الأسلامية بالكامل في كل الدول اليوم : الجزية و رضاعة الكبير و قطع الأيدي 

44- هل المسلمون يعتبرون أسامة بن لادن أرهابي ام بطل أسلامي بحسب الشريعة ؟
45- لماذا يطلق المسلمون علي القديسة مريم العذراء أنها بنت عمران : من هو عمران ؟؟ و نحن لا نجد أي ذكر في الكتاب المقدس لأي عمران الهم ال عمرام و هو أبو مريم لكن مريم أخت موسي و هارون كيف يتفق هذا ؟
46- من أيتت تسمية النصاري : هل من الناصرة " اذا يجب أن يدعو الناصرييون " أم من أين مصدر التسمية ؟
47- لماذا الأختلاف بين الكتاب المقدس و القرأن في الأسماء 

يونان- يونس : يوحنا – يحيي : عمرام – عمران : قايين – قابيل : هابيل – هابيين 
48-اذا كان العالم كله و اليهود و النصاري حتي الرومان أعترفوا بأن المسيح صلب حتي اليهود أعداء المسيحيين شهدوا بموته و هل يعقل أن يستشهد مئات بل اللأف من المسيحيين القديسيون الأوائل في سبيل أكذوبة ؟
49- اذاذ كان الله قد شبة المسيح للناس في وقت الصلب هل يعقل أن الله يخدع الناس و يجعلهم يعتقدون بشئ مغاير للحقيقة ؟؟؟؟ و الأسهل أن يظهر المسيح مقام من الموت كما حدث بكل قوة دون خداع ؟؟
50- ما هو سر التناقض بين الأيات التي تشجع المسلميين علي محبة النصاري " و هي أيات منسوخة " و أيات القتال و الكراهية و الجزية للنصاري ؟؟
51- أرجو تفسير معني وصف القرأن للمسيح بأنه كلمة الله و روح منه و هذا اللقب لم يأخذه أحد من الأنبياء حتي رسول الأسلام ؟؟
52- لماذا تعتبر أقوال رسول الأسلام أحكام و اذا كانت كذلك لما لم يزلها الله في القرأن ؟

53- ما هو الحديث القدسي ؟؟ و لماذا لم يضعه الله بالقرأن ؟؟
54- اذا كان هناك حديث ضعيف و موضوع و قوي و القرأن جمع بنفس طريقة الحديث بالتواتر ما الذي يمنع أن يكون القرأن به نفس عيوب الحديث ؟؟
55- كيف يقول المسلمون أن الله عادل و الله يقول أن صوم الليلة العشرة من ذي الحجة يغر الذنوب المتأخرة و المتقدمة أيضا أهذا عدل ؟؟
56- موسي ولد من اليهود و المسيح من اليهود لماذا لم يأتي رسول الأسلام من اليهود أيضا ؟؟؟
57- و اذا كان اليهود و النصاري أولاد القردة و الخنازير لماذا اذا ارسل الله لهم ومنهم الأنبياء ؟؟
58- و هل كان موسي من أولاد القردة و الخنازير و يوسف مع العلم أنهما يهود اب عن جد ؟؟؟؟
59- هل مشاعر المسلمون كبشر تجاة النصاري  متفقة مع الشريعة الأسلامية و القرأن ؟؟
60- كيف بعدما شرع الله بزواج الواحدة و لا تتطلق الا لعلة الزني أن يشرع بعدها بتعدد الزوجات ؟؟


ليت كل أنسان أمين مسلم يفكر دون تحزب ونحن ننتظر رودودكم شكرا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

منتظر ردودك عزيزى المسلم :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ليس الغريب (12 مارس 2007)

السئلتك كثيره بس إنشاء الله برد عليها أنتظر


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (12 مارس 2007)

لن تستطيع الرد بتصور يا ليس غريب جهلك بالمسيحيات كجهلك في الإسلاميات 
أنا قرأت الموضوع من بدايتو بدعوك لمنتدى الحوار الإسلامي لكي ترد على شبهاتنا عن الإسلاميات 
بس حاب اضيف سؤال مثل الأسئلة إلي طرحها اثناسيوس الرسول ما رأيك في حديث رضاعة الكبير؟
وهل هو وسام شرف على صدر الإسلام؟

وما رأيك في حديث الغرانيق أليس يثبت بأن محمد ليس اشرف الخلق؟


----------



## ليس الغريب (13 مارس 2007)

مافهمت شي وضح سؤالك


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (13 مارس 2007)

لم تجيب على الاسالة ان سالتك سؤال واضح اجب عليه هل يوجد نص من اي انجيل انظر نص يقول انا الله او اعبدوني لا تقول محاور شبعنا محاور ثم ان الذي با لصورة اعلاه هل هذه صورة المسيح هل قال الانجيل ان عيسى عليه السلام انه شعره اشقر  وعيناه  ازرق فهذا الشكل شكل شخص اسكندنافي والمسيحيين يقولون انه من اصل يهودي قبلي وانتم تقلون انه وديع ولطيف ويحبكم لماذا لا تضيعونه اذا فهو امركم حيث قال اجلبوا هؤلاء اليهود الذين لا يستجيبون لحكمي اقطعوا رؤسهم ودكوا اعناقهم فلماذا لا تستجيبون له وتنفذوا الاوامر لماذا ثم اني ارى اقذام دخلت الحوار نحن نناقش الرجال لا نناقش اقزام ياdark_angle2008


----------



## ليس الغريب (13 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> عزيزى المسلم قد اجابتك ع الاسئلة واليك بعض الاسئلة حول الاسلام واريد اجابتك
> ولا تتهرب من الاجابة ارجوك
> 1- اللوح المحفوظ هل هو أزلي أم مخلوق ؟؟
> 
> ...



1- القرآن ليس مخلوق
2- طبعًا معروف أن لغة أهل الجنه العربيه لكن الله سبحانه وتعالى يتكلم كل كل اللغات ويوم القيامه يكلم الله سبحانه كل إنسان بلغته
3-  إسئل قساوستك أين الأصلي مع أنك ذكرت ذلك
4-اللوح المحفوظ هو القرآن
5- كما تعرف فالمصدر التشريعي للمسلمين القرآن والأحاديث النبويه الصحيحه وماأجمع عليه العلماء
6- الكعبة هي قبلة المسلمين وهذا تشريف لها ولقد كانت الديانات السابقة تتجه نحو المسجد الأقصى الشريف فنحن نعبد الله ولانعبد الكعبة أمرنا الله أن نوجه قبلتنا لها فسمعنا وأطعنا وهذا السبب
7- لأنه ليدنا أركان الإسلام والإحسان والإيمان وكل ركن له مكان
8- جاوبت على هذا السؤال من قبل
9- ومن قال لك أن الله لم يتب على أونا آدم عليه الصلاة و السلام بل تاب عليه وأبدله جنه خيرًا من جنته التي كان بها
10- من المعروف إنتشار الظلم في السابق فهذا المعروف عن اليهود والنصارى في السابق فلذاك كان القتال لمصلحتهم ولنشر السلام بين الناس
11- هذا حكم لكي تقوى به الدولة ويكون كإشتراك لأن الأرض للمسلمين وليس لهم الحق في المكوث فيها إلا بالجزية ومن المعروف أن الضرائب في كل مكان يعني جت بس على المسلمين
12- القرآن محفوظ في الصدور وليس بالسطور فالقرآن نقل تواتر من رجال ثقاة فمن المعروف أنه لابد من سماع القرآن قبل تلاوته 
13-واضحه معناه بعضها نزل في مكه والبعض نزل في المدينه
14- بل هي من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
15- الله المقدر لكل شيء وهو الذي يقدر الشيءوليس البشر
16- بما أنه بالحلال فلا مانع ثم أنه لم يدخل بها إلا في الثانية عشرة
17- أنت قلت الشيعة وأنا ليس لي دخل بهم فهم من شوهوا سمعت الدين الإسلامي بخرافاتهم وبدعهم

أبغى تعليقك علشان أجاوب على الباقي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> السئلتك كثيره بس إنشاء الله برد عليها أنتظر



اخى الحبيب
اين ردك نحن فى انتظار الردود والرجاء لا تتهرب من الاجابة تقبل تحباتى وتقديرى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ليس الغريب (14 مارس 2007)

إذا إنت أعمى الله يشفيك أنا جوابتك


----------



## ليس الغريب (14 مارس 2007)

ياصديق آسف على كلمت أعمى بس انا جاوبتك وستنا تعليقك علشان أجاوبك على الباقي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

وعموما ، سوف ارد عليك مما تقوله انت :

فقد فهمنا من ردك ان القرآن كأقوال هي صفة من صفات الله ، ام ورق المصحف فهو مخلوق 

وهنا دعني اسألك :

* هل يستطيع المخلوق ( الورق ) ان يستوعب ويحتوي صفة من صفات الله ( القرآن ) ؟؟؟

* تقول ان القرآن غير مخلوق ( فهو صفة من صفات الله ) اذا غير مخلوق فهو ازلي 
ليس هناك شيء اسمه غير مخلوق ولكنه .....
غير المخلوق هو الخالق ، هل هناك شيء في الوسط بينهما ؟؟؟

دعك اذا من التفزلك بالكلمات لتقول انها صفة من صفات الله ، فان صفات الله هو الله نفسه 
لان الله لم يكن ازلي ، ثم استحدثت صفاته به ، صفات الله ازلية مثلما الله ازلي ، اذا صفات الله هو الله نفسه 

فهل القرآن هو الله ؟؟؟؟

* وحتى اذا قلنا ان القرآن صفة من صفات الله ، فهل صفات الله يجوز عليها الناسخ والمنسوخ 
وهل صفات الله تحتوي على كلام النكاح والطلاق الوارد بالقرآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اجبني يا اخ ليس الغريب  ، ودعك من الكلام المحفوظ والمنقول ، اجبني مما تفهم لعلني افهم مثلك ؟؟؟

* واخيرا : كيف حكمت ان القرآن ليس مخلوق ؟؟؟؟

لم اراك تضع آية قرآنية واحدة او حديث لنبي الاسلام ؟؟؟

كان اجدر بك ان تترك الموضوع بلا رد ، فقد كان الاتهام موجه الى عموم المسلمين الذين يدخلون المنتدى 
ولكن تصديك انت بالرد الركيك الضعيف الذي لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع 
حتى وان بدأته بقولك ( ان كنت جد متحرق للاجابة ) لم تعطيك قوة ولا معنى فيما قلته 

الان ، لا نقول ان المسلمين فقط لا يردون على مواضيعهم الاسلامية 
بل اذا قاموا بالرد ، فانهم يتطوعون بوضع اي رد ، فقط لاثبات وجودهم 
وكأن الذين يطالعون المنتدى ليست لهم عيون ولا عقول للقراءة والتمييز ..

مع التحية


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (14 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> وعموما ، سوف ارد عليك مما تقوله انت :
> 
> فقد فهمنا من ردك ان القرآن كأقوال هي صفة من صفات الله ، ام ورق المصحف فهو مخلوق
> 
> ...



السؤال1-اللوح المحفوظ هل هو أزلي أم مخلوق ؟؟ 
الجواب الله هو الخالق ولا خالق ولا أزلي إلا سواه ، فاللوح المحفوظ خلقه الله
السؤال2- كلام الله هل هو من الأزل أم خلق فجأة ؟ 
الجواب  أي كلام تقصد ياجهبذ ؟ 
هل تقصد أن الله كان اخرس ياابن المجدلية ؟ ام تقصد بكلام الله والذي هو القرآن ؟ 

لا يوجد أزلي إلا الله فقط وأي شيء آخر مخلوق بكن فيكون .

فلا يزين لك شيطانك أن الله خلق لنفسه لسان لكي يتكلم به لأنه ليس خروف مثل يسوع كما قال يوحنا في كوابيسه .
السؤال 3-اذا كان الأنجيل حرف فأين الأنجيل الأصلي ؟؟ ( مع ملاحظة أن البينة علي من أدعي) 
الجواب وأين هو الإنجيل الذي بين يديك ؟  
انت تحمل أربعة أناجيل مضاف لهم رسالات بولس مضاف لهم اسفار 
"مع ملا حظة البينة على من ادعى" وايست البينة ان اتتي إليك بالانجيل الصحيح.... بل البينة ان اريك التغيرات والتحريف بعينك وان اريك التناقضات .... اليس كذلك؟؟؟
هذه هي الموسوعة الكاثوليكية اعترفت ان الكتاب محرف
لم يصلنا كتاب من العصور القديمة سليما تمامًا كما خطته أيدي مؤلفيه .. فكلها بطريقة ما قد حرِّفت .. وما نجده يفسر بشكل جيد إختلاف المخطوطات لنفس الكتاب هو الظروف التي صاحبت نسخ وانتشار الكتب قبل عصر الطباعة (1440) من حيث قلة إهتمام النساخ, والمصححون .. وبجانب هذه الأسباب يمكننا أن نضيف - بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس - أيضًا التفسيرات والخلافات العقائدية. وحتى نعفي الكتب المقدسة من تلك الظروف فإنه من الضروري أن تتوفر العناية الإلهية لحفظها, ولكن لم تكن مشيئة الله أن يعتني بنقل هذه الكتب! .. إذ يوجد أكثر من 150,000 إختلاف بين المخطوطات القديمة للعهد الجديد, مما يثبت أن الكتاب المقدس ليس الوسيلة الوحيدة أو الأساسية للوحي.
فيقول : السير فردريك كينيون بموقع baytallah المسيحي 

ضياع النسخ الأصلية


إن الكتاب المقدس هو صاحب أكبر عدد للمخطوطات القديمة. وقد يندهـش البعض إذا عرفوا أن هذه المخطوطات جميعها لا تشتمل على النسخ الأصلية والمكتوبة بخط كتبة الوحي أو بخط من تولوا كتابتها عنهم  . فهذه النسخ الأصلية جميعها فقدت ولا يعرف أحد مصيرها.

على أن الدارس الفاهم لا يستغرب لهذا قط، لأنه لا توجد الآن أيضاً أية مخطوطات يرجع تاريخهـا لهذا الماضي البعيد. ومن المسلم به أن الكتاب المقدس هو من أقدم الكتب المكتوبة في العالم، فقد كتبت أسفاره الأولي قبل نحو 3500 سنة.

ونحن نعتقد أن السر من وراء سماح الله بفقد جميع النسخ الأصلية للوحـي هو أن القلب البشري يميل بطبعه إلي تقديس وعبادة المخلفات المقدسـة؛ فماذا كان سيفعل أولئك الذين يقدسون مخلفات القديسين لو أن هذه النسخ كانت موجودة اليوم بين أيدينا؟  

إذاً فلقد سمح الرب بفقد جميع هذه النسخ لئلا يعبدها البشر  

أصحاب العقول في راحة 
الوحي في المسيحية مختلف عن الوحي في الإسلام .

فالإسلام أعلن أن الإنجيل نزل على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ، ولكن في المسيحية يؤمنوا بأن المسيح لم يأتي بإنجيل وتكراره بكلمة إنجيل كان المقصد منها بشارة ولكن الوحي كان يوحي للأنبياء والأنبياء كانت تكتب بفكرها .

فالإسلام يتحدث عن إنجيل نزل على المسيح وليس اناجيل كتبها شوية صيع أغبية جهلة .

(1 كو 1: 27)
"يختار جهّال العالم ليخزى الحكماء"

وقد قال القس أنطونيوس فكري في صد سفر صموئيل الثاني : 
غالباً من ناحية التسلسل الزمني ياتي هذا الإصحاح (أي السابع) بعد الإصحاح الثامن الذي فيه نجد عدة حروب بعدها أراحة الرب من كل الجهات . لكن كاتب هذا الإصحاح لم يراعي التسلسل الزمني (فقد أعتمدت الرب على كاتب غبي والروح القدس فشلت في توجيهه للصواب) ، فنجده يتكلم عن بناء الهيكل في أعقاب الإصحاح السابق الذي كلمنا عن نقل داود للتابوت . ونرى هنا إشتياق داود لبناء هيكل للرد إذ شعر بإحساناته .

ألا يكفي هذا لإثبات أن رب البايبل أخطا عندما اعطى الأنبياء حرية الكتابة بأفكارهم التافهة التي كشفت عن غباء مستفحل بعقولهم مما يثبت وقوع تحريفات بأيدي الأنبياء كتبت البايبل .

ما هو المطلوب منا بعد كل هذه الفضائح ؟ 
السؤال 4-و اذا كان اللوح المحفوظ به الأنجيل فلماذا لم ينزل الله الأنجيل الصحيح مكان الأنجيل المحرف حاليا كما يدعي المسلمون ؟ 
الجواب الإنجيل لا ينزل إلا مرة واحدة فقط وهي المرة التي نزلت على سيدنا عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام ... انتم فكرين إن الله بيلعب معاكم ؟!!

قال تعالى
إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ 

فالله امرهم بالحفاظ على الإنجيل والتوراة ولكن عادتهم واللا حيشتروها .. فحرفوا على أهوائهم .

وهذه فقرة تثبت أن رب العهد القديم امرهم بالحفاظ على كتبهم ولكن الغدر والخيانة في دمائهم .
تث 4:2 
لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي انا اوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب الهكم التي انا اوصيكم بها

والإنجيل ارسله الله لأمة واحدة هي بني إسرائيل اما القرآن فقد أرسله الله للناس أجمعين .

وقلنا من قبل : أين هو الإنجيل الذي بين يديكم ؟ نحن نتحدث بصيغة المفرد لا بصيغة الجمع .

وأين بايبل تقصدون ؟ كل طائفة مسيحية لها كتاب مخالف لكل الطوائف الأخرى وكل طائفة تقول أن كتابي مقدس وعندما نتحدث عن التحريف يقولوا أن الكتاب المدعو مقدس ليس مُحرف وبعد مواجهتهم بنسخ الطوائف الأخري يبكون ويولولون يضعوا التراب على رؤوسهم ويقولوا نحن نتحدث على النسخة التي بين أيدينا ولسنا مسؤلين عن نسخ الطوائف الأخرى لأنهم حرفوا البايبل .... وعجبي

طيب : بعد كل هذا الكلام سنقول إننا مخطئين .
فين الألواح التي استلمها موسى عليه السلام من ربه والتي كتبها الله بيده ؟ 

سيقولوا : كان عليها الوصايا العشرة والوصايا العشرة مازالت موجودة .

نقول : ما الدليل على صدق أقوالكم ؟ أين الألواح لتأكد أن الوصايا العشرة التي بين يديكم هي نفسها الوصايا العشرة التي كتبها الله بيده .؟

هذا كله دليل يثبت أنهم لم يحافظوا على حجرة واحدة فكيف سيحافظون على كتاب كامل . 
السؤال 5  من أين أتي المسلمون بأسم حواء مع انه غير مذكور بالقرأن فمن من عرف الأسم 
الجواب من السنة المطهرة 
قال تعالى :
وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُون آل عمران 132

حدثنا ‏ ‏هارون بن معروف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏عمرو بن الحارث ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏أبا يونس ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏حدثه عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏
‏عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لولا ‏ ‏حواء ‏ ‏لم تخن أنثى زوجها الدهر
السؤال 6- يقال أن الأسلام جاء و قضي علي الوثنية و عبادة الأوثان و لكن بالنظر الي الحج نجد أنه من أول مظاهر الوثنية حتي أن كل المساجد تتجه للكعبة في كل بقاع الأرض
الجواب يكفي جواباً على هذه الأوهام أن القرآن الكريم يصرِّح في أكثر من آية كريمة أن بيت الله الحرام هو واحد، وقد أقام قواعده نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام وولده نبي الله إسماعيل عليه السلام وذلك في قوله تعالى: (وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربّنا تقبل منّا إنّك أنت السميع العليم)، ثم أمر الله سبحانه نبيّه إبراهيم عليه السلام أن يطهر هذا البيت لأداء عبادة الحج الإلهي، حيث جاء في القرآن الكريم عن ذلك: (وإذ بوّأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت أن لا تشرك بي شيئاً وطهّر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركّع السجود* وأذّن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالاً وعلى ضامرٍ يأتين من كل فجٍّ عميق)، وقوله تعالى أيضاً: (وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمناً واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلّى وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهّرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركّع السجود). 

واستمر الحال زمناً طويلاً حتى أفسد أهل الجاهلية هذا الحج الإبراهيمي، وحرّفوه عن شرعته الإلهية باتخاذهم الأصنام في بيت الله وشعائر الحج الأخرى شركاء لله سبحانه يتقربون إليها دونه تعالى، ومحقوا صورته الأولى التي شرّعها الله لنبيه إبراهيم عليه السلام، واستبدلوها بالدجل والهراء، حتى وصفهم القرآن الكريم بقوله: (وما كان صلاتهم عن البيت إلاّ مكاءً وتصدية)، فأمر الله تعالى نبيه الكريم محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بإعادة عبادة الحج الإلهي إلى صورته الأُولى إمضاءً لشريعة إبراهيم عليه السلام فيها، حيث قال في قرآنه المجيد: (إن أول بيتٍ وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركاً وهدىً للعالمين* فيه آيات بيّنات مقامُ إبراهيمَ ومن دخله كان آمناً ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين).
السؤال 7-أين الأيات التي تقول أن أركان الأسلام خمسة ؟؟ نعرف أن كل ركن موجود في القرأن و لكن ما المانع أن يكون الجهاد من الأركان الموجودة ؟؟ 
الجواب من السنة المطهرة ياشاطر شوف ياسوسو .. الله قال اطيعوا الرسول .. إذن ياسوسو إحنا لازم نطيع الرسول لكل ما ينذرنا به لأنه لا ينطق عن الهواء ياشاطر .. فهمت كده ام نعيد مرة أخرى والتكرار يعلم .... إيه ؟ الشطار ياشاطر  
ثم ان هذا حديث وليس اية......بني الاسلام على خمس....
وهو معروف ....
وانت تقول ما المانع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ المانع هو الله لم يجعله ركنا!!!!!!!!
ولكن قال الله كتب عليكم القتال فهو واجب وليس ركنا....
السؤال 8-ما هي أهمية الكعبة عقائديا بالنسبة للمسلم ؟ 
الجواب الكعبة هي القبلة التي حددها لنا الله لنصلي في اتجهها ، ونحن لا نصلي لها بل نصلى للأتجاه علىحسب الإتجاهات الأربعة .. لأنني ساكن في الدور الخامس عشر وأصلي لجهتها ، ولو كنا نصلي لها للزم أن تكون صلاتنا امامها ولكن في مكة المكرمة تجد الحرم به ثلاثة أدوار ، فالدور الثاني والثالث أعلى من الكعبة ، فلو كنا نصلي للكعبة للزم أن نكون في مستواها ياأبو مخ .
السوال 9-التوبة في نظر المسلم هي الحل الكافي لأثم و المعاصي و لكن اذا كانت التوبة كافية اذا لماذا لما تاب أدم لم يدخله الله جنة عدن مرة أخري ؟؟؟ 
الجواب ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالام
على العبقرية .

الله تعالى قال : إني خالق في الأرض خليفة وليس خالق في الجنة خليفة 

قال تعالى :
إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً

وفي كتابك الذي لا تفقه فيه حرف يبين للضرير أن الله خلق آدم للرض وليس للجنة فقال كتابك : 

تكوين 1: 27 
فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و انثى خلقهم ، و باركهم الله و قال لهم اثمروا و اكثروا و املاوا الارض و اخضعوها و تسلطوا على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على كل حيوان يدب على الارض
السؤال 10-هل الله اله الأسلام بعد أن أعلن السلام في اليهودية و المسيحية يأتي و يقول " قاتلوهم حتي يدفعوا الجزية " ؟؟؟ 
الجواب يسوعك كان بيدفع الجزية .. مزعلش ليه ؟
لو كنت مسلم لدفعت الزكاة بدلاً من الجزية ، ولو كنت غير مسلم لدفعت الجزية بدلاً من الزكاة ... وضحت ياجهبذ ؟ 
وبهذا الحل يتم السلام.....
السؤال 11-هل الله جابي ضرائب حتي يقول ادفعوا الجزية و لله و رسوله الخمس من الغنائم ؟ 
الجواب إن دفع الجزية للفقراء والحتاجين.....
وعلى فكرة... الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اخذ الخمس اعطاه ال بيته الاطهار...... ومعلومة اخرى.....
لم يشبع الرسول يوم واحدا في حياته ولم يشبع أل بيته الاطهار ثلاثة ايام بلياليهم في حياتهم.....
السؤال 12-كيف يثق المسلمون بصحة القرأن منطقيا بالرغم من أن القرأن كان بدون تشكيل و تنقيط ؟ 
الجواب كانو بلغاء وفصحاء اكثر مني ومنك....
السؤال 13-كيف أن بعض السور مكية ماعدا ايات مدنية أو العكس أليست السور من المفروض أنها وحدة واحدة ؟
الجواب انزل القرأن الكريم منجما ولو اراد الله ان ينزلة جملة واحدة لفعل مثل سورة يوسف....
السوال 14-من الذي رتب الأيات و كونت السور مع أن الرسول لم يوصي و لم يكن في عصرة القرأن مرتب كما هو الأن 
الجواب من قال لك هذا؟؟؟؟ جبريل كان يرتب الايات للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال 15-اذا كان لكل أية سبب النزول فماذا كان يحدث اذا احد هذه الأسباب لم يحدث ؟؟ هل كانت الأيات لن تنزل ؟ 
الجواب-كيف لم يحدث   الله علام الغيوب لا يعلم؟؟؟؟؟؟ تعالى الله علوا كبيرا......
ان قال الله سيحدث شيء سوف يحدث....
السؤال 16-ما معني أن رجل في سن ال 53 يتزوج بطفلة في سن السادسة و يفاخدها حتي التاسعة ثم يدخل بها و هو 56 سنة ما الداعي لهذا ؟ 
الجواب كذب وفتراء وافك.....
لم يفاخذها ..."استغفر الله" تزوجها برضاها وبرضا اهلها......
السؤال17-ما موضوع السورتيين التي لدي الشيعة و يدعون أنها من القرأن ؟؟ و يقولون أنها حذفت 
الجواب يقولون ان هناك سورتين وهم الذين وضعوها وسموها سورة الولاية وسورة النورين..... وبهما اخطاء نحوية كثييرة جدا جدا....
السوال 18-أية رضاعة الكبير و الرجم كانت موجودة و هناك حديث للسيدة عائشة تقول " أنشغلنا بموت الرسول فجاءت داجنة و أكلت أية رضاعة الكبير و الرجم "   

الجواب ارجوا كتابت العنعنه او رقم الحديث وانا واثق انه لا يتكلم عن رضاعة الكبر
السؤال 19-كيف يتهم المسلمون التوراة بالتحريف و محمد رسول الأسلام أستشهد بها و أمن عليها ؟ 
الجواب اكتب الحديث ايضا!!!!! او اكد على كلامك من احاديث البخاري
السؤال 20-هل الله يتكلم عربي و اللغة ما هي الا مخلوق و حاشا أن يكون الله به صفة مخلوقة ؟؟؟ 
الجواب 
قلنا سابقا ان كلام الله ليس مخلوقا.....
والله يتكلم بجميع اللغات ... 
السؤال 21- لماذا حرم الخمر في الدنيا مع أنه حلال و موجود في الجنة ؟ 
الجواب 
خمر الاخرة لا يسدعون عنها ولا ينزفون.....
اي لا يوجد بها ما يسكر ولا تفقد الوعي.....

السؤال 22-ما موقف النساء في الجنة هل سيكون لها 72 رجل يداعبوها و يغازلونها مثل الرجل الذي له 72 حورية يداعبهنا ؟؟؟ 
الجواب المرأة لها زوجها في الجنة.....
ولا يصح لفطرة المراة ان يكون لها اكثر من زوج.....
السؤال 23- في القرأن يقول الله أنه خلق الكون في 6 ايام و مرة اخري خلقه في اربعة ؟؟ أيهما الأصح ؟؟ 
الجواب اذكر الايتان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال 24- يقول القرأن أن أبن نوح قد غرق و مرة أخري أن كل أبناء نوح نجوا ؟ 
الجواب ارجوك ارجوك اذكر الايات ولا تتكلم بدون ادلة
السؤال 25-لماذا كل قصص الأنبياء متقطعة و ليست مركزة في موضع واحد مثل الكتاب المقدس ؟ 
الجواب لقد اثبت الله لكل كافر ان قادر على ان ينزل سورة كاملة وهي سورة يوسف.....
وقد كان لتقطع القصة حكمة إلهيه... وهي ان يذكر لكل موقف قصة لتكون اقوى في التعبير....
السؤال 26-كيف أن الله ينسي أو يغير من كلماته فيأتي بالناسخ و المنسوخ ؟ 
الجواب لا مبدل لكلمات الله.....
لكن الله ينسخ ايه او يبدلها فيأتي بخير منها او بمثلها....
السؤال 27-و الله كلي القدرة و المعرفة الم يكن عارفا أن اليهود و المسيحيو سوف يضلوا اذن لماذا لم ينزل الأسلام منذ البدء ؟؟ 
الجواب قال الله تعالى
 "إن الدين عند الله الإسلام" اي ان الدين منذ البدء كان الاسلام....... والانبياء كلهم كانوا مسلمين....
ولكن اليهود و النصارى عصوهم وحرفوا وبدلوا دين الاسلام بدين الكفر.....
السؤال 28-اللوح المحفوظ هل هو محفوظ بالأيات الناسخة أم المنسوخة ؟ 
الجواب سؤال ميتافيزقي قوي كل شيء مكتوب بالوح المحفوظ.....الناسخ والمنسوخ....
السؤال29-29- لماذا يذكر اللوح المحفوظ في التوراة أو الأنجيل ؟ 
الجواب لم افهم السؤال؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا ان تكتبه بصيغة اخرى...
السؤال 30- ألم يقل القرأن ان الناس كلها تخلق من نطفة فعلقة أم من طين ؟ 
الجواب نطفة فعلقة للناس اجمعين من دون أدم والمسيح عليهما السلام.....فهما من طين وقال الله لهما كن...
السؤال 31-و اذا كان من نطفة اذا لماذا قال ان المسيح خلق من طين ؟ 
الجواب قلت لك ان المسيح خلق من طين....


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (14 مارس 2007)

لم تجيب على الاسالة ان سالتك سؤال واضح اجب عليه هل يوجد نص من اي انجيل انظر نص يقول انا الله او اعبدوني لا تقول محاور شبعنا محاور ثم ان الذي با لصورة اعلاه هل هذه صورة المسيح هل قال الانجيل ان عيسى عليه السلام انه شعره اشقر وعيناه ازرق فهذا الشكل شكل شخص اسكندنافي والمسيحيين يقولون انه من اصل يهودي قبلي وانتم تقلون انه وديع ولطيف ويحبكم لماذا لا تضيعونه اذا فهو امركم حيث قال اجلبوا هؤلاء اليهود الذين لا يستجيبون لحكمي اقطعوا رؤسهم ودكوا اعناقهم فلماذا لا تستجيبون له وتنفذوا الاوامر لماذا ثم اني ارى اقذام دخلت الحوار نحن نناقش الرجال لا نناقش اقزام ياdark_angle2008


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (14 مارس 2007)

هذا القسم لنسالكم وانتم تجيبون فلم المحايلة والحيلة علينا والتنظير فاسلوبك واضح تماما للكل وليس جديد للتضليل


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

ملاحظات من القرآن عن الوحي القرآني
1 - نسيان النبي بعض ما يُوحى إليه:

“سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلاَ تَنْسَى إِلاَّ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى ; (الأعلى 87: 6 - 8).

فهل كان النسيان مقصوداً، بالتبديل (النحل 16: 101) ؟ أو هل بالمحو (الرعد 13: 41) ؟ قال الزمخشري: رُوي أن محمداً أسقط آيةً في قراءته في الصلاة، فحسب أُبيّ أنها نُسخت، فسأله، فقال: نسيتها (الكشاف في تفسير الأعلى 87: 6 8).

- 2 - استعجال النبي الوحي واستباقه:

“لاَ تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَا تَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ ; (القيامة 75: 16 - 19).

قال البيضاوي: لا تحرِّكْ يا محمدٌ بالقرآن لسانك قبل أن يتمّ وحيه لتأخذه على عجَل مخافة أن يتفلّت منك . وهو اعتراض بما يؤكد التوبيخ على حبّ العجَلة (البيضاوي والجلالين في تفسير القيامة 75: 16 19).

وفي أسباب النزول: أشيء قاله رسول الله من قِبَل نفسه، أم أمره الله به؟ قال: بل قاله من قِبَل نفسه، ثم أنزله الله .

“وَلاَ تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْماً ; (طه 20: 114).

- 3 - إمكان فتنة الناس للنبي عن الوحي، وإمكان ركون النبي إلى فتنتهم:

“وَإِنْ كَادُوا لَيَفْتِنُونَكَ عَنِ الَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ لِتَفْتَرِيَ عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَهُ وَإِذاً لَا تَّخَذُوكَ خَلِيلاً 74 وَلَوْلاَ أَنْ ثَبَّتْنَاكَ لَقَدْ كِدْتَ تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئاً قَلِيلاً 75 إِذاً لَأَذَقْنَاكَ ضِعْفَ الْحَيَاةِ وَضِعْفَ الْمَمَاتِ ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُ لَكَ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيراً ; (الإسراء 17: 73-75).

وفي أسباب النزول للسيوطي أن رجالاً من قريش جاءوا محمداً فقالوا: تمسَّحْ بآلهتنا وندخل معك في دينك. وكان يحب إسلام قومه، فرقّ لهم (السيوطي سبب نزول الإسراء 17: 93).

- 4 - إمكان ترك النبي بعض ما يُوحَى إليه:

“فَلَعَلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَضَائِقٌ بِهِ صَدْرُكَ أَنْ يَقُولُوا لَوْلاَ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ نَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ ; (هود 11: 12).

قال الزمخشري: كانوا يقترحون عليه آياتٍ تعنُّتاً لا استرشاداً، وكانوا لا يعتدّون بالقرآن ويتهاونون به، فكان يضيق صدر الرسول أن يلقي إليهم ما لا يقبلونه ويضحكون منه، فحرّك الله منه، وهيّجه لأداء الرسالة، وطرح المبالاة بردِّهم واستهزائهم واقتراحهم (الكشاف تفسير هود 11: 12).

- 5 - التبديل في آيات القرآن:

وإذا بدّلنا آية مكان آيةٍ والله أعلم بما ينزّل قالوا: إنما أنت مفترٍ، بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون (النحل 16: 101).

قال الواحدي في سبب نزول هذه الآية: إن المشركين سخروا من محمد وقالوا إنه يأمر أصحابه اليوم بأمرٍ وينهاهم عنه غداً، أو يأتيهم بما هو أهون عليهم، وما هو إلا مفترٍ يقوله من تلقاء نفسه .

والمشكل الأكبر في التبديل هو مطابقة القرآن المُنزَّل على ما في اللوح المحفوظ منذ الأزل: هل الناسخ والمنسوخ كلاهما في اللوح المحفوظ؟ هل كان المبدَّل والبديل كلاهما معاً؟ فكيف ينسجم النسخ والتبديل مع حكمة الله وعصمة النبي؟

- 6 - يجعل القرآن للشيطان علاقةً غير مباشرة بهذا التبديل:

قبل آية التبديل (النحل 16: 101) يقول: فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم (النحل 16: 98) وهذا يعني أنّ كلام الله يطرد الشيطان. فهل للشيطان سلطان على إفساد الوحي؟

لما اصطدم النبي في دعوته الأولى بزعماء قومه وأظهروا له ولجماعته العداء، تراءى له أن يتساهل معهم في استشفاع آلهتهم اللات والعُزّى ومناة. فقرأ النبي بمكة سورة النجم، فلما بلغ: “أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللاَّتَ وَالْعُّزَى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى ; (53: 19 و20) ألقى الشيطان على لسانه تلك الغرانيق العُلى، وإن شفاعتهن لتُرتجى . فقال المشركون: ما ذكر آلهتنا بخيرٍ قبل اليوم. فسجد، فسجدوا، فنزلت: “وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلاَ نَبِيٍّ إِلاَّ إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنْسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ ; (الحج 22 : 52).

وهذا يقرّر مبدأ إلقاء الشيطان في قراءة النبي. ويقول الواحدي والنيسابوري في أسباب نزول الحج 52: جلس محمد في بيته حتى إذا أمسى أتاه جبريل، فعرض عليه النبي سورة النجم، فقال جبريل: أَوَجئتك بهاتين الكلمتين؟ فقال محمد: قلتُ على الله ما لم يقل .

يظهر من الحج 52 أنّ الشيطان يفسد الوحي، لذلك جاء هذا الأمر المكرر بالاستعاذة عند تلاوة القرآن. ويقول في المؤمنون 23: 97 و98 وقُل ربي أعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين، وأعوذ بك ربي أن يحضرونِ . ويقول في الحج 53 : ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض وفسّرها البيضاوي بالقول والآية تدل على جواز السهو عند الأنبياء وتطرُّق الوسوسة إليهم .

ولقد اعترض معظم علماء الإسلام المعاصرين على قصة الغرانيق وقالوا بضعف الحديث عنها رغم وروده في أمهات كتب التفسير والحديث. وقد جاء حديث بالبخاري في تفسير سورة النجم يقول: عن ابن عباس قال: سجد النبي بالنجم وسجد معه المسلمون والمشركون والجن والإنس . فهل يوضح لنا أحدٌ لماذا سجد المشركون إلا إن كان محمد قد ذكر آلهتهم وقتها بخير!

- 7 - المحو والإثبات في التنزيل:

“وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٌ 39 يَمْحُو اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيُثْبِتُ وَعِنْدَهُ أَمُّ الْكِتَابِ ; (الرعد 13: 38 ، 39).

قال الجلالان: عنده أمّ الكتاب أي أصله الذي لا يتغير منه شيء، وهو ما كتبه في الأزل (الجلالان تفسير الرعد 13: 38 و39).

فإذا كان تنزيل القرآن من اللوح المحفوظ منذ الأزل ولا يتغير منه شيء، فكيف يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت؟ أيهما المكتوب في اللوح: الممحو أم المثبَت؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

اولا لماذا تتهرب الى المسيحيات 
ثانيا ارجو منك المصداقية فى الردود 
ثالثا ارجو منك احترام قوانين المنتدى 
لك تحياتى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

وما رايك فى عدم تاكد محمد نبى الاسلام من الوحى بالقران 
عدم تأكد محمد من وحيه

ومن نظر في الأحاديث المحمدية، رأى أن محمداً كان غير متأكد من وحيه. ورد عن اسماعيل بن أبي حكيم مولى الزبير، أنه حدّث عن خديجة، إنها قالت لمحمد: أتستطيع أن تخبرني بصاحبك هذا الذي يأتيك إذا جاءك؟ قال: نعم. فجاءه جبريل، فقال لها محمد: يا خديجة هذا جبريل قد جاءني . قالت: قم يا ابن عم فاجلس على فخذي . فقام فجلس على فخذها. فقالت: هل تراه؟ قال: نعم. قالت: فتحوَّل فاجلس في حجري. فتحوّل محمد فجلس في حجرها. قالت: هل تراه؟ قال: نعم. فألقت خِمارها، ومحمد جالس في حجرها، ثم قالت: هل تراه؟ قال: لا. قالت: يا ابن عم اثبُت وابشِر، فوالله إنه لملاك وما هذا بشيطان (السيرة النبوية ابن كثير باب كيفية إتيان الوحي).

قال علماؤهم إن خديجة أزالت غطاء رأسها لتعلم هل هذا جبريل الذي كان يأتي الأنبياء قبله، أو هل هو الإغماء الناشيء عن لِمَّة الجن، فيكون محمد من الكهّان لا من الأنبياء. وقال محمد بسببه لخديجة: "لقد خشيتُ على نفسي" وقد أجمع علماؤهم على أنه كان يعتريه الإغماء وهو بمكة قبل أن ينزل عليه القرآن، كما كان يعتريه عند نزول الوحي عليه. فبسبب إزالتها غطاء رأسها عنها اختفى، فلم يعُدْ إلى أن أعادت غطاء رأسها عليه. فاستنتجت أن ما يعرض له هو الوحي، لأنّ الملاك لا يرى رأس المرأة المكشوف، بخلاف الجن! وهو استنتاج غريب. فهل ترَّبتْ خديجة بين الأنبياء، أو هل كان في عشيرتها نبيٌّ، تعتريه مثل هذه الحالة، فتقيس عليها حالة محمد؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

وما رايك ايضا فى قصة جمع القران 
جُمع القرآن؟
أجمع أئمة المسلمين على أن محمداً مات ولم يكن القرآن جُمع في شيء، وقالوا إن سبب ذلك ما كان يترقبه محمد من ورود ناسخٍ لبعض أحكامه أو تلاوته. فلما انقضى نزوله بوفاته شرع الخلفاء الراشدون في جمعه، لئلا تغتال أيدي الضَّياع ما بقي منه.

ولا يخفى أن الكتب المقدسة (أي التوراة والإنجيل) لم تكن بهذه الصفة، فقد دوَّنها أنبياء الله لهداية المؤمنين إلى طرق الحق اليقين، وكانت تُقرأ في المعابد مدة حياتهم، وكثيراً ما حضَّ الرسول بولس على قراءة رسائله في الكنائس، فكانوا يتعبّدون بتلاوتها مدة وجود الأنبياء والرسل، بخلاف القرآن، فإنه كان مبعثراً قابلاً للضياع والزيادة والنقصان.

كانت معرفة القرآن قاصرة على أربعة فقط، والدليل على ذلك ما رواه البخاري عن عبد الله بن العاص، قال: سمعت محمداً يقول: خذوا القرآن من أربعة (1) عبد الله بن مسعود و(2) سالم و(3) معاذ و(4) أبيّ بن كعب (صحيح البخاري باب القُرَّاء من أصحاب النبي). أي تعلَّموا منهم. والأربعة المذكورون أولهما من المهاجرين، والثالث والرابع من الأنصار. وسالم هو ابن معقل مولى أبي حذيفة، ومعاذ هو ابن جبل. وقُتل سالم مولى أبي حذيفة في موقعة اليمامة، ومات معاذ في خلافة عمر، ومات أبيّ وابن مسعود في خلافة عثمان. أما زيد بن ثابت فتأخر عنهم، وقالوا عنه: انتهت إليه الرئاسة في القراءة، وعاش زمناًطويلاً.وروى البخاري أيضاً عن قتادة قال: سألتُ أنس بن مالك: من جمع القرآن على عهد رسول الله؟ فقال: أربعة كلهم من الأنصار، أبيّ بن كعب، ومعاذ بن جبل، وزيد بن ثابت، وأبو زيد. قلت: من أبو زيد؟ قال أحد عمومتي (صحيح البخاري باب الجمع). وروي أيضاً من طريق ابن ثابت عن أنس قال: مات النبي ولم يجمع القرآن غير أربعة: أبو الدرداء، ومعاذ بن جبل، وزيد بن ثابت، وأبو زيد . وفيه مخالفة لحديث قتادة من وجهين: أحدهما التصريح بصيغة الحصر في الأربعة، والآخر ذكر أبا الدرداء بدل أبيّ بن كعب. وقد استنكر جماعة من الأئمة الحصر في الأربعة، ولكن تمسَّك بقول أنس جماعة من الملاحدة، يعني أنهم استدلوا بذلك على ضياع كثير من القرآن، ولا سيما الآيات التي تساعدهم على تأييد مذهبهم، فإن هؤلاء الأربعة ماتوا قبل جمع القرآن. وقالوا إنه كان يوجد كثير من القراء ماتوا قبل جمع القرآن. قال القرطبي: قُتل يوم اليمامة 450 قارئاً، وقتل في عهد النبي ببئر معونة مثل هذا العدد (البداية والنهاية ابن كثير موقعة اليمامة).

ولما رأى أبو بكر هذا الحال جزع من ضياع القرآن، فقد روى البخاري في صحيحه عن زيد بن ثابت، قال: أرسل إليّ أبو بكر وقت مقتل أهل اليمامة، فإذا عمر بن الخطاب عنده. فقال أبو بكر: إن عمر أتاني فقال إن القتل قد استحرّ يوم اليمامة بقُرّاء القرآن، وإني أخشى أن يستحرّ القتل بالقرَّاء في المواطن، فيذهب كثير من القرآن. وإني أرى أن تأمر بجمع القرآن. فقلتُ لعمر: كيف تفعل شيئاً لم يفعله رسول الله؟ قال: هذا والله خير. فلم يزل عمر يراجعني حتى شرح الله صدري لذلك، ورأيت في ذلك الذي رأى عمر. قال زيد، قال أبو بكر: إنك رجل شاب عاقل لا نتّهمك، وقد كنت تكتب الوحي لرسول الله، فتتبَّعْ القرآن فاجمَعْه . فوالله لو كلّفوني نقل جبل من الجبال ما كان أثقل عليّ مما أمرني به من جمع القرآن. قلت: كيف تفعلون شيئاً لم يفعله رسول الله؟ قال هو والله خير. فلم يزل أبو بكر يراجعني حتى شرح الله صدري للذي شرح له صدر أبي بكر وعمر، فتتبعت القرآن أجمعه من العُسُب واللِّخاف وصدور الرجال، حتى وجدت آخر سورة التوبة مع أبي خزيمة الأنصاري، لم أجدها مع أحد غيره. لقد جاءكم رسول حتى خاتمة التوبة. فكانت الصحف عند أبي بكر حتى توفاه الله، ثم عند عمر حياتَهُ، ثم عند حفصة بنت عمر (صحيح البخاري باب جمع القرآن). وفي رواية أخرى أن أبا بكر سأل زيد بن ثابت في ذلك فأبى، حتى استعان عليه بعمر، ففعل. وفي مغازي موسى بن عقبة عن ابن شهاب قال: لما أُصيب المسلمون باليمامة فزع أبو بكر، وخاف أن يذهب من القرآن طائفة، فأقبل الناس بما كان معهم وعندهم (القرآن المجيد دروزة ص54).

فهذه النصوص وغيرها ناطقة بأنه مات جلُّ حفَّاظ القرآن إذا لم نقل كلهم، حتى جزع أبو بكر من ضياعه كله، فكلّف زيداً بجمعه من الشتات، فقال زيد: لو كلّفوني نقل جبل لكان أسهل عليّ من جمع القرآن .

فأخذ زيد يجمعه من العُسُب واللِّخاف، وفي رواية والرِّقاع وفي أخرى وقِطَعِ الأديم وفي أخرى والأكتاف وفي أخرى والأضلاع وفي أخرى والأقتاب . والعُسب جمع عسيب، وهو جريد النخل. كانوا يكشفون الخوص ويكتبون في الطرف العريض. واللِّخاف (جمع لَخْفة) وهي الحجارة الدقاق. قال الخطابي صفائح الحجارة. والرقاع جمع رقعة وقد تكون من جلد أو ورق أو كاغد. والأكتاف جمع كتف وهو العظم الذي للبعير أو الشاة، كانوا إذا جف كتبوا عليه. والأقتاب جمع قتب وهو الخشب الذي يُوضع على ظهر البعير ليُركب عليه.

وقال أبو بكر لعمر ولزيد: اقعدا على باب المسجد، فمن جاءكما بشاهدين على شيء من كتاب الله فاكتباه . وكان زيد لا يكتب آية إلا بشاهدي عدل. ولم توجد آخر سورة التوبة إلا مع أبي خزيمة بن ثابت، فقال: اكتبوها فإن الرسول جعل شهادته بشهادة رجلين، فكتب. وإن عمر أتى بآية الرجم فلم يكتبها لأنه كان وحده، وسبب كل ذلك أن القرآن كان مفرَّقاً في الرقاع والأكتاف والعسُب (الإتقان للسيوطي باب جمع القرآن).

وعلى هذا لابد أنه ضاع كثير منه إذا نظرنا إلى اشتغال محمد بالغزوات وغيرها، فإنه كان يقول بنزول الآيات في رحلاته وهجرته، ووقت تقسيم الغنائم.

ولا مجال لمقارنة هذا بحال الأمة اليهودية التي ظهر بينهم المسيح، الذي كان يعلّم جهاراً على رؤوس الأشهاد أمام نبلاء الأمة اليهودية وعلمائها وأئمة ديانتها، حتى تعجّبوا من حكمته التي بهرت عقولهم، ودُوِّنت تعاليمه في الصحف والكتب كالطريقة الجارية عند الأمة اليهودية. وكان المؤمنون يقرأونها في معابدهم، وكذلك الرسل الذين كانوا يقفون أمام الفلاسفة والقياصرة والملوك ويوضحون لهم طريقة الفداء العجيب، وكانت تُدوّن أقوالهم في الصحف للاهتداء بها. وبالاختصار إن الكتب المقدسة لم تكن مكتوبة على العسب أو دقاق الحجارة أو قطع الجلود أو عظام البعير أو قطع الأخشاب، بل كانت تُكتب على هيئة درج في الرق وتوضع في محل خصوصي في المعابد وفي البيوت. ولم يكن الحال قاضياً إلى شهادة لأخذ أقوال الله من أفواه البشر الذين خطأهم أكثر من صوابهم، ولا سيما أن الإنسان ابن النسيان.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

ملاحظات من الحديث عن الوحي القرآني:

- 1 - جاء في صحيح مسلم عن أنس أن نصرانياً كان يكتب الوحي لمحمد، وكان هذا النصراني يقول: لا يريد محمدٌ إلا ما كتبتُ أنا . (صحيح مسلم - باب جمع القرآن- نزول الوحي).

- 2 - جاء في السيوطي عن أسباب نزول الأنعام 6: 93 أن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح كان يكتب للنبي، فيملي عليه عزيز حكيم فيكتب غفور رحيم ثم يقرأ عليه، فيقول النبي: نعم سواء . فرجع عن الإسلام ولحق بقريش. وكان يقول: إن كان محمدٌ يوحَى إليه فقد أُوحي إليَّ، وإن كان الله يُنزِّله فقد أنزَلْتُ مثل ما أنزل الله. قال محمد: سميعاً عليماً، فقلت أنا: عليماً حكيماً .

وقال عبد الله بن سعد: كنت أصرف محمداً حيث أريد. كان يُملي عليّ عزيز حكيم فأقول عليم حكيم فيقول: نعم، كلٌّ صواب حتى قال لي آخر الأمر: أكتب ما شئت .

وجاء أيضاً عن عبد الله بن سعد هذا أنه كان يوماً يكتب لمحمد المؤمنون 23:13 : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالةٍ من طين، ثم جعلناه نطفةً في قرارٍ مكين إلى قوله ثم أنشأناه خلقاً آخر . فلما بلغ هذا الموضع من الكلامقال عبد الله بن سعد: تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين (المؤمنون 23: 14) فقال محمد: اكتبها فكذلك نزلت . فشكّ عبد الله وقال: لئن كان محمد صادقاً، لقد أُوحي إليَّ كما أُوحي إليه. ولئن كان كاذباً فقد قلتُ كما قال (القرطبي في تفسير الأنعام 6: 93).

- 3 - وكان عبد الله بن مسعود من كتبة الوحي، وقد رُوي عنه أن محمداً أملى عليه آية فكتبها، ثم التمسها ثاني يوم في مصحفه فلم يجدها، وكانت الصحيفة خالية، فأخبر النبي، فقال له: إنها نُسخت من ليلتها (الإتقان للسيوطي، الناسخ والمنسوخ).

- 4 - وروى البخاري وغيره أن عمراً قال: وافقتُ ربي في ثلاث. قلت: يا رسول الله لو أخذتَ من مقام إبراهيم مصلّى. فنزلت: “وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلَّى ; (البقرة 2: 125). وقلت: يا رسول الله، إن نساءك يدخل عليهن البَرّ والفاجر، فلو أمرتَهن أن يحتجبْنَ. فنزلت آية الحجاب: “وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَا سْأَلوُهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ ; (الأحزاب 33: 53). واجتمع على رسول الله نساؤه في الغيرة، فقلت لهن: عسى ربه إن طلَّقكن أن يبدّله أزواجاً خيراً منكنّ. فنزلت كذلك “عَسَى رَبُّهُ إِنْ طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجاً خَيْراً مِنْكُنَّ ; (التحريم 66: 5) (الإتقان للسيوطي ما نزل من القرآن على الصحابة).

- 5 - للسيوطي عن سبب نزول (البقرة 2: 284 و286) : روى أحمد ومسلم وغيرهما عن أبي هريرة قال: لما نزلت: وإن تُبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تُخفوه يحاسبكم به الله اشتدَّ ذلك على الصحابة، فأتوا رسول الله ثم جثوا على الرُّكب وقالوا: قد أنزل عليك هذه الآية ولا نطيقها... فنسخها وأنزل: لا يكلّف الله نفساً إلا وسعها. لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت (أسباب النزول للنيسابوري في سبب نزول البقرة 2: 284 286).

- 6 - وللسيوطي عن سبب نزول الأحزاب 33: 50 : “وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ; أن أم شريك الدوسية عرضت نفسها على النبي وكانت جميلة فقبلها. فقالت عائشة: ما مِن امرأةٍ حين تهب نفسها لرجلٍ خير . فنزلت (الأحزاب 50). فلما نزلت هذه الآية قالت عائشة: إن الله يسرع لك في هواك (السيوطي أسباب نزول 33: 50).

- 7 - روى المسوّر بن محزمة أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قال: ألم نجد في ما أُنزل علينا (جاهدوا كما جاهدتم أول مرة) فإننا لا نجدها . قال: أُسقطت فيما أُسقط من القرآن . ورُوي عن ابن عمر: لا يقولنّ أحدكم أخذتُ القرآن كله، وما يدريه ما كلّه. قد ذهب منه قرآن كثير. ولكن ليقل قد أخذت منه ما ظهر (الإتقان للسيوطي باب الناسخ والمنسوخ).


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

أخطاء في القرآن

1 - سقوط آيات من القرآن وإضافة آيات إليه:

في طريقة كتابة القرآن وجمعه دليل على أنه قد سقط منه أشياء. فقد جاء في حديث عن محمد (في كتاب الشفاء للقاضي عياض) : رحم الله فلاناً، لقد أذكرني كذا وكذا آية كنت أسقَطتُهن، ويُروى: أُنسيتهن . وجاء في الأعلى 87: 6 - 7 “سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلاَ تَنْسَى إِلاَّ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ “وجاء في مقدمة الشاطبية أن الصحابة حذفوا من القرآن، ومن ذلك آية المتعة أسقطها علي، وكان يضرب من يقرأها وقد شنّعت عائشة بهذا عليه، فقالت: إنه يجلد على القرآن وينهى عنه وقد بدّله وحرّفه . ومما سقط ما يُروى عن ابن أبي كعب ولا نجده اليوم في القرآن، وهو قوله: اللهم إننا نستعينك ونستغفرك ونؤمن بك ونتوكل عليك .

وهناك القول إن هناك آيات نُسخت حكماً وحرفاً، وأخرى نُسخ حرفها وبقي حكمها، مع قول البقرة: “مَا نَنْسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ؟ ; (2: 106).

ولقد زيد على القرآن، كما نقص منه. فقال ابن مسعود إن المعوذتين ليستا من القرآن (سورتا 113 و114 الفَلق والناس) ولما رآهم يثبتونهما في القرآن عند جمعه قال لهم: لا تكتبوا في القرآن ما ليس منه .

ولما قام الحجّاج بنصرة بني أمية، لم يُبق مصحفاً إلا جمَعه وأسقط منه أشياء كثيرة كانت قد نزلت فيهم، وزاد فيه أشياء ليست منه، وكتب ستة مصاحف جديدة بتأليف ما أراده ووجّه بها إلى مصر والشام ومكة والمدينة والبصرة والكوفة، وهي القرآن المتداول اليوم. وعمد إلى المصاحف المتقدمة فلم يُبق منها نسخة إلا غلى لها الخلّ وسرّحها فيه حتى تقطّعت. وأراد بذلك أن يتزلّف إلى بني أمية، فلم يُبقِ في القرآن ما يسوءهم.

وكان إذا أملى محمد آية على الكاتب يسارع إلى حفظها المتديّنون من قومه، ولكن ذلك لم يمنع أن بعض الآيات لم يحفظها أحد، أو مات الذين حفظوها. جاء في صحيح مسلم أن عائشة قالت ما معناه: مما أُنزل في القرآن عشر آيات في الرضاعة نُهي عنها ونُسخت بخمس آيات أُخر . ومما لا شك فيه أن عائشة سمعت هذه الآيات في زمانها من القرَّاء، ولا نجدها اليوم في القرآن.

وروى مسلم عن عمر بن الخطاب، قال ما معناه: إن الله أرسل محمداً بالحق، وأنزل عليه الكتاب . والرجم حدّ الزاني، وكان نص آية الرجم هكذا: والشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة .

ولكننا لا نجد هذه الآية في القرآن المتداول اليوم. والذي نجده أن الزنى حدّه الجلد مائة جلدة (انظر سورة النور 2 4). وروى ابن ماجة: قالت عائشة إن آية الرجم والرضاعة نزلتا.. وكان القرطاس المكتوبتان فيه تحت فراشي. ومات رسول الله حينئذ. وفيما أنا منشغلة بموته، دخلت البهيمة وأكلت القرطاس . وروى مسلم عن أبي موسى الأشعري أنه قال لخمسمائة من حفظة القرآن في البصرة: اعتدنا أن نتلو سورة تضاهي سورة التوبة في الطول والشدّة، وقد نسيتها ولم يبْق منها في بالي غير هذه الكلمات: توكلت إلخ .. واعتدنا أن نتلو سورة على المسبحة ونسيتها، ما عدا قوله: أيها الذين إلخ.

ومن المشهور أن أُبيّ زاد على نسخة قرآنه سورتين قصيرتين تحت اسمين اعتباريين وهما سورة الخلع وسورة الحفد، وتُسمَّى الأخيرة أيضاً سورة القنوت، لأنه يؤكد أنهما نزلتا في القرآن، وحذفهما عثمان، في حين أن ابن مسعود حذف سورة الفاتحة والمعوذتين من مصحفه (راجع الفصل الخاص بجمع القرآن في هذا الكتاب).


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

انظر يا عزيزى الى التناقض فى القران 
يقول القرآن: “لَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافاً كَثِيراً ; (النساء 4: 82) ولكننا نجد فيه:

- 1 - قال إن القرآن: “لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِينٌ ; (النحل 16: 103) والمبين هو الذي لا يحتاج إلى تفسير، لكنه يقول في آل عمران 7 إن فيه آيات متشابهات وأنه “مَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ; (3: 7).

- 2 - وقال في الأعراف إن “إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ ; (7: 28) وقال في سورة الأنعام “ذَلِكَ أَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ ; (6: 131). ولكنه يقول في سورة الإسراء: “وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيراً ; (17: 16). والأمر بالفسق هو أمرٌ بالفحشاء، وإهلاكُ أهل القرية من أجل أن مُترَفيها فقط فسقوا فيها، كما أُمروا، ظلمٌ محض.

- 3 - وقال في يونس 10: 92 مخاطباً فرعون، وقد اتّبع بني إسرائيل بغياً، حتى أدركه الغرق: “فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً “ويترتّب على هذا أن الله نجّى فرعون من الغرق، لكنه يقول في القصص 28: 40 “فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ ; ويقول ;: فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ جَمِيعاً ; (الإسراء 17: 103) ويقول: “فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ; (الزخرف 43: 55). فهل نجا فرعون، أو هل غرق؟

وقال بعض المفسرين المسلمين إن فرعون غرق ولكن جسده نجا، فقد غاصت أجساد جنوده في البحر. ولكننا نعلم أن فرعون اكتفى بإرسال جيشه فقط وراء ببني إسرائيل.

- 4 - وقال في سورة غافر: “وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلوُا أَبْنَاءَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ ; (40: 23 - 25). فالظاهر من هذا الكلام أن فرعون لم يأمر بقتل أبناء اليهود إلا بعد ما جاءه موسى بالحق. ولكنه يقول: “إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَا قْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ ; (طه 20: 38 ، 39). وهذا يعني أنّ فرعون أمر بقتل أبناء اليهود وموسى طفل، ولم يكن الحق قد جاءه بعد من عند ربه.

- 5 - وقال في المائدة 5: 69 “إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ “وهذا تصريح بأنّ من عمل صالحاً من أهل الكتاب فهو ناجٍ. وقال أيضاً: “لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ ; (البقرة 2: 256). ولكنه يقول في آل عمران 3: 85 : ومن يتّبع غير الإسلام ديناً فلن يُقبل منه، وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين ويقول في سورة التوبة والتحريم: “جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ ; (9: 73 ، 66: 9). ويقول في البقرة نفسها: “وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ ; (2: 193). والمراد بالفتنة هنا كل دين خالف الإسلام.

- 6 - وقال بلسان المسيح(القرآني): “وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّا ; (مريم 19: 33) وهذا إثباتٌ لموت المسيح وبعثه،ولكنه يقول في النساء: “وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ; (4: 157). وهذا نفيٌ لموته وبعثه.

- 7 - وقال في سورة فُصّلت: “أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ,,, وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ ائْتِيَا طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ فَقَضَاهُّنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ ; (41: 9-12) وهذا يعني أن الله خلق الأرض والسموات في ثمانية أيام وأنه خلق السماء بعد الأرض لا قبلها. ولكن في سبعة مواضع من القرآن يقول إنه خلقهما في ستة أيام لا ثمانية. أما عن خلق السماء قبل الأرض فموجود في سورة النازعات: “أَأَنْتُمْ أَشَّدُ خَلْقاً أَمِ السَّمَاءُ بَنَاهَا رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَّوَاهَا وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهاَ ; (79: 27-30) (آيات خلق الأرض في 6 أيام هي الأعراف 7: 52 ، يونس 10: 2 وهود 11: 9 والفرقان 25: 60 والسجدة 32: 3).

وقال مفسِّرو المسلمين إن الله خلق الأرض في يومين، وقدرّ أقواتها في يومين، وخلق السماء في يومين - فهذه ستة أيام. ولكن مشكلة خلق السماء أو الأرض أولاً لا تزال باقية بغير تفسير!

- 8 - وهناك 125 آية متفرقة في 63 سورة تأمر بالصفح والإعراض والكفّ عن غير المسلمين، ولكن آية السيف نسختها كلها وهي قوله في التوبة 9: 5 “فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ ;(4 أشهر، هم رجب وذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم) ;فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ .

- 9 - وقال القرآن: “لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ 4 تَنَّزَلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ ; (القدر 97: 3 ، 4) أي من كل أمر قُدِّر في تلك السنة. وقال أيضاً “إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ ; (الدخان 44: 3) وهي في الإسلام ليلة مباركة تُفصل فيها الأقضية، ويُقدّر كل أمرٍ يقع في ذلك العام من حياة أو موت أو غير ذلك. وهذا معناه أن أمور الخلق تُقدّر عاماً عاماً. لكنه يقول في سورة الحديد: “مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَهَا ; (57: 22) أي: إلا مكتوبة في اللوح المحفوظ مثبّتة في علم الله من قبل أن تُخلق. ثم يقول: “وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ طَائِرَهُ فِي عُنُقِهِ ; (الإسراء 17: 13) أي ألزمناه عمله.

- 10 - أمر بالعدّة أن تكون حولاً كاملاً في قوله: “وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجاً وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ مَتَاعاً إِلَى الْحَوْلِ ; (البقرة 2: 240) هذه الآية منسوخة بآيةٍ سبقتها هي: “وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجاً يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْراً ; (2: 234).

- 11 - في الأحزاب 33: 52 أمرٌ لمحمد: “لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ النِّسَاءُ مِنْ بَعْدُ وَلاَ أَنْ تَبَدَّلَ بِهِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ حُسْنُهُ “وهذا نهيٌ لمحمد عن الزواج. غير أن هذه الآية منسوخة بالتي سبقتها وهي 33: 50 “إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ إلى قوله وامرأة مؤمنة .

- 12 - جاء في النساء 4: 47 أن الله لا يغفر خطية الشِرك ويغفر ما دون ذلك. والشِرك هو اتخاذ آلهة مع الله أو دونه. ألا أنه ورد في الأنعام 6: 76 78 أن إبراهيم اتخذ الشمس والقمر والنجوم آلهةً من دون الله، وهذا شِرك بيّن، مع أن المسلمين يعتبرونه نبياً عظيماً من أولي العزم، ويعتبرون أن جماعة الأنبياء معصومون.

- 13 - ويحرِّم القرآن النفاق في جملة مواضع منها البقرة 2: 76 والنساء 4: 138 والتوبة 9: 65 69 والمجادلة 58: 14 ويجعل مثواهم في الدرك الأسفل من النار (النساء 4: 144). ولكنه يقبل إسلام المُكرَه بقوة السيف، وهذا لا يكون إسلامه من قلبه بل من شفتيه. مع أنه متى خالف ظاهرُ الإنسان باطنَه كان منافقاً.

- 14 - يحرِّم القرآن إلى حد معلوم خطيئة الهوى، ومن ذلك قوله: “وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى 41 فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى ; (النازعات 79: 40 و41) ولكنه أباح تعدّد الزوجات، بالإضافة إلى ما كان مملوكاً من السراري (النساء 24). وأباح منه لمحمد أكثر مما أباح لسائر المسلمين، بل أباح له ما هو محظورٌ عليهم، فمن ذلك قوله: “وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَّوَجْنَاكَهَا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَراً وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهُ مَفْعُولاً ; إلى قوله: “مَا كَانَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مِنْ حَرَجٍ فِيمَا فَرَضَ اللَّهُ لَهُ سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ فِي الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَراً مَقْدُوراً “وقوله: “ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللاَّتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالاَتِكِ اللاَّتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكْتَ أَيْمَانُهُمْ لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً تُرْجِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ مِنْهُنَّ وَتُؤْوِي إِلَيْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَمَنِ ابْتَغَيْتَ مِمَّنْ عَزَلْتَ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكَ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ تَقَرَّ أَعْيُنُهُنَّ ولاَ يَحْزَنَّ ; (الأحزاب 33: 37 و38 و50 و51). ونعلم من الحديث الصحيح أن محمداً مُنح أن يتمتع بالنساء أكثر من سائر المسلمين لرُجحانه عليهم. والجنة التي وُعد بها في دار البقاء والخلود هي تلذّذٌ غير محدود بحور العين (الرحمن 46 78 والواقعة 11 39). وقد أفرد كُتَّابهم المجلدات الضخمة لذكر أخبار النساء كالإمتاع والمؤانسة وعشرة النساء وأخبار النساء.

وقال أبو العلاء المعري إن اللواط مباحٌ في الجنة، واستند في ذلك للقول: “يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمَ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ,,, وَحُورٌ عِينٌ كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ ; (الواقعة 56: 17-23). وقال: إذا كانت الخمر حرام في الدنيا حلال في الآخرة، فكذلك اللواط . ( رسالة الغفران للمعري و خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية لمحمد جلال كشك).

- 15 - الخمر محرّم على المسلم هنا على الأرض، حسب القول: “إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَا جْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ; (المائدة 5: 90 والبقرة 216). ولكن للمؤمنين في الجنة أنهار من خمر كما تقول محمد 47: 15: “مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ ; (وقارن الإنسان 5 والمطفّفين 25).

- 16 - أقوال القرآن عن المسيح تسترعي الانتباه، فبعض الآيات تتكلم عنه كمجرد إنسانٍ ونبيٍّ كسائر الأنبياء، وتنكر لاهوته، مثلما جاء في آل عمران 3: 49 والمائدة 5: 17 و113 و114 ومنها القول: “لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ; (والمسيحيون لا يقولون إن الله هو المسيح، لأن هذا يستبعد الآب و الروح القدس من الثالوث. غير أنهم يقولون إن المسيح هو الله. وعليه فهذا الاقتباس القرآني يتفق مع العقيدة المسيحية). وقيل أيضاً في الزخرف 43: 59 “إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلاً لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ “ثم توجد بعض الآيات التي تعطي المسيح أعظم الألقاب التي لم تُعْطَ في القرآن لغيره البتة. منها كلمة الله النساء (4: 171). والكلمة تكشف شخصية المتكلم وتعلنها والمسيح هو الذي أعلن لنا شخصية الله، وقال: “اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الْآبَ ; (يوحنا 14: 9) وهذا اللقب لا يصح أن يُطلق على مخلوقٍ. ويذكر القرآن للمسيح وحده أنه “وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ; (آل عمران 3: 45) ويقول الجلالان: الوجاهة في الدنيا النبوّة، وفي الآخرة الشفاعة . وفي آل عمران 3: 36 قيل عن العذراء مريم: “إِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ “وجاء في الحديث تفسيراً لهذه الآية، كما أخرجه مسلم والبخاري والغزالي وغيرهم: كل ابن آدم عند ولادته ينخسه الشيطان بإصبعيه في جنبيه، إلا عيسى ابن مريم، ذهب ليطعن فطعن في الحجاب (مشكاة المصابيح. حديث 3 و57). ويشهد القرآن لمعجزات المسيح (آل عمران 3: 49 والمائدة 5: 110) فقد خلق طيراً من الطين، مع أنّ قوة الخلق من صفات الله وحده. وهو الوحيد من بين الأنبياء أولي العزم الذي لا يذكر له القرآن خطية. ولا نجد في القرآن عن أي نبي آخر أنّ ولادته كانتبقوةالروحالقدس: “وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ ;(الأنبياء2:91). وأنه آيةٌ للعالمين (كما مرّ) وأنه روح من الله (النساء 4: 171). وكل الأنبياء ماتوا ما عدا المسيح، كما يقول القرآن إن الله رفعه إليه (النساء 4: 158) وهو حي في السماء. ولم يكن يلزم للمسيح أن يُشرَح صدره ويُوضَع عنه وزره، كما قيل عن محمد في الشرح 94: 1 و2. والذي أُمر فيه محمد 47: 19 “وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ “ولا تصلي أمة المسيح عليه أمته ولا تسلِّم. ولا يحتاج نبيٌّ لشفاعة أمته وصلواتها إلا محمد. والقرآن لا يعطي محمداً المقام الذي يعطيه للمسيح، فلا يسند لمحمد ولادة بمعجزة، ولا يقول بعصمته، ولا ينسب له القدرة على المعجزات. ويتفق المسلمون مع المسيحيين في الاعتقاد أن المسيح سيرجع في انتهاء العالم.

- 17 ومن أهم تعاليم القرآن أن القَدَر هو سبب سعادة أو شقاء الإنسان في الآخرة. كما جاء في الإسراء 17: 13 و14 “وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ طَائِرَهُ ;(ألزمناه عمله) ;فِي عُنُقِهِ وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كِتَاباً يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُوراً اِقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيباً “وفي إبراهيم 14: 4 فَيُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ “وورد نفس القول في المدثر 74: 31 ‏كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ ثم معناه في البقرة 2: 5 و6 والنساء 4: 9 والأنعام 6: 125 والأعراف 7: 77 و78 إلخ. ثم نجد في الأعراف 7: 179 “وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا (خلقنا) ; لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ ; وفي هود 11: 119 “لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ ; (ارجع إلى السجدة 32: 13) وأن ذلك كان غرض الله من الخَلْق.

وقد ورد في الأحاديث القدسية كتاب بدء الخلق، حديث خلق الإنسان: إن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى يكون بينه وبينها ذراع، فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها . وقد يحدث العكس مما يجعل دخول الجنة أو النار متوقِّف على ما قُدِّر مسبقاً على الإنسان.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

الاخطاء التاريخية فى القران 
- 1 - يقول القرآن إن أبا إبراهيم اسمه آزر (الأنعام 6: 74) ولكن اسمه تارح.

- 2 - يقول إن أخ مريم العذراء هو هارون (مريم 19: 28) مع أنّ هارون سابق للعذراء ب 1600 سنة.

- 3 - يقول إن هامان وزير فرعون (القصص 28: 6 و8) مع أنّ هامان كان في بابل، وجاء بعد فرعون بنحو ألف سنة (رازي في تفسير غافر 40: 36 و37).

- 4 - يقول لموسى: “قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ ; (طه 20: 85) ويقصد أنّ السامري صنع العجل الذهبي لبني إسرائيل، ولكن السامريين لم يجيئوا إلا بعد سبي بابل (1 ملوك 16: 24).

- 5 - يقول في البقرة 2: 249 : “فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَنْ لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ “فقد عزا إلى طالوت (وهو شاول) ما فعله جدعون (القضاة 7: 5 - 7).

- 6 - يقول عن الإسكندر الأكبر ذي القرنين إنه بلغ قوماً لا يفقهون، وإنه بنى سداً من زُبر الحديد (الكهف 18: 83-97). وقد فسّروا معنى ذي القرنين بأنه طاف قرني الدنيا شرقها وغربها، وقيل لأنه انقرض في أيامه قرنان من الناس، وقيل كان له قرنان لشجاعته. وقال القرآن إن ذا القرنين بلغ مغرب الشمس فوجدها تغرب في عينٍ حمِئة، أي ذات طين أسود مبتل بالماء (الكهف 18: 86). ولم يكن ذو القرنين نبياً بل كان من عُبّاد الأصنام، ادّعى أنه ابن آمون إله مصر. ولا الشمس تغرب في عين حمئة، ولا عمَّر ذو القرنين قرنين من الزمن، بل مات وعمره 33 سنة.

- 7 - يُحكى القرآن عن إسراء محمد إلى المسجد الأقصى، أي هيكل سليمان، وكيف صلّى فيه مع الأنبياء، ووصف أبوابه ونوافذه. مع أن هيكل سليمان كان قد خُرِّب قبل الإسراء ب 550 سنة (الإسراء 17: 1) وبُني بعد موت محمد بنحو مئة سنة!

- 8 - في مريم 19: 23 يقول إن المسيح وُلد تحت نخلة، مع أنه وُلد في مذود. ويقول إنه تكلم في المهد (آل عمران 46 والمائدة 110 ومريم 29). وإنه خلق من الطين طيراً وهو صبي (آل عمران 49 والمائدة 110). ولكن أول معجزة أجراها المسيح كانت في عُرس قانا الجليل وهو في الثلاثين من عمره.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 مارس 2007)

الاخطاء اللغوية فى القران 
في القرآن أخطاء لغوية:

- 1 - البقرة 2: 177 “لَيْسَ َالْبِرَّ أَن تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ ;(صوابه: أن تؤمنوا) ;بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى ;(صوابها: وتؤتوا) ;الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الْرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ ;(وصوابها: وتقيموا) ; الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى ;(وصوابها: وتؤتوا) ; الّزَكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ ; (صوابه: والصابرون معطوف على والموفون ) ; ; فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ .

- 2 - آل عمران 3: 59 “إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ ; (وصوابه كن فكان).

- 3 - النساء 4: 162 “لَكِنِ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَالْمُقِيمِينَ الصَّلَاةَ ;(صوابه: والمقيمون) ; وَالْمُؤْتُونَ الّزَكَاةَ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ .

- 4 - المائدة 5: 38 “وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا ; (والصواب: يديهما)

- 5 - المائدة 5: 69 “إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ ;(وصوابه: والصابئين) ; وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ; رغم أنها جاءت بطريقة صائبة في البقرة 62 والحج 22: 17.

- 6 - الأعراف 7: 160 “وَقَطَّعْنَاهُمْ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطاً ; (وصوابه: اثني عشر سبطاً).

- 7 - طه 20: 63 “إِنْ هَذَانِ ;(وصوابه: هذين) ; لَسَاحِرَانِ .

- 8 - الأنبياء 21: 3 “وَأَسَرُّوا ;(وصوابه: أسرّ) ;النَّجْوَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا .

- 9 - الحج 22: 19 “هَذَانِ خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ ; (صوابه: اختصما في ربهما).

- 10 - الحجرات 49: 9 “وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا ; (صوابه: اقتتلتا).

- 11 - المنافقون 63: 10 “رَبِّ لَوْلاَ أَخَّرْتَنِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ فَأَصَّدَّقَ وَأَكُنْ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ ; (صوابه: فأصدّق وأكون).

- 12 - ومما فيه مراعاة للسجع قوله: “سَلاَمٌ عَلَى إِلْيَاسِينَ ; (وصوابها: الياس) الصافات 37: 130. وقوله “وَطُورِ سِينِينَ ; (وصوابه: طور سيناء) التين 95: 2.

وقد اعترف كثير من كُتّابهم بهذه الأخطاء، كالساجستاني في كتاب المصاحف . والعشماوي في الخلافة الإسلامية ص 148 والإبياري في الموسوعة القرآنية .


----------



## monmonlove (15 مارس 2007)

*ليس الغريب*

ليس الغريب

روح زاكر دينك يا شاطر :ura1:


----------



## ليس الغريب (16 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> مجموعة رسائل الى كل مسلم
> هل هذا وحى إلهى ؟
> 
> 
> ...





هو الملك جبريل عليه السلام ينزل كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون لرسول الله صلى الله 

عليه وسلم وهو كلام ثقيل فا لذالك تحدث هذه الامور مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وحتى 

لايقول الناس هذا من عند نفسه فلابد من وجود ادله تدل على انه من الله سبحانه وتعالى عما 

يشركون قال تعالى (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ 

قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلا 

نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلا 

أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلا 

إِنَّا سَنُلْقِي عَلَيْكَ قَوْلا ثَقِيلا 

إِنَّ نَاشِئَةَ اللَّيْلِ هِيَ أَشَدُّ وَطْءًا وَأَقْوَمُ قِيلا 

إِنَّ لَكَ فِي النَّهَارِ سَبْحًا طَوِيلا 

وَاذْكُرِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ وَتَبَتَّلْ إِلَيْهِ تَبْتِيلا 

رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ فَاتَّخِذْهُ وَكِيلا 

وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْرًا جَمِيلا 

وَذَرْنِي وَالْمُكَذِّبِينَ أُولِي النَّعْمَةِ وَمَهِّلْهُمْ قَلِيلا 

والحين أنا أبغاك أجيبلي سور من الأنجيل وأنا بجيب سور من القرآن الكريم ونشوف أي واحد أحسن وخش القلب إذا موافق قلي علشان نبدأ


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (16 مارس 2007)

اخي ليس الغريب انا اعرف اطفال في سن السابعة يحفظون القران وانا اسال النصارى احيانا عن السفر كذا الاصحاح كذا يجب ان ياتي بالانجيل حتى يقرا لانه لا يوجد حفظة للانجيل ولا يدخل القلب لانه يوجد منه      10 % من الكلام الغير محرف والباقي 90% محرف واكد ذالك اما القران فهناك من سن 7 سنوات الى الشيوخ الذين يزيد عمرهم على 90 سنة لانه يدخل القلب ونظر الى الذي تتحدث اليه كيف يكلمك يكامك كلام ناعم ومعسول ومغسول انظر ماذا قال كبيرهم الذي اطلق المبشرين في بلاد المسلمين بعد فشل الحروب الصليبية
وهو زعيم المبشرين ( زويمر ) ويقول لتلاميذه وهذا المؤتمر الذي اصدر فيه التصريح للاسف في القاهرة عام 1917م انظر يا اخ ليس الغريب ماذا يقول((اننا لا نريد ان ندخل المسلمين في النصرانية فان في هذا عز لهم ولكن نريد ان نجعلهم مذبذبين فنخرجهم من الاسلام ولا يدخلون النصرانية لا الى هؤلاء ولا الى هؤلاء))أي لا مسلمين ولا حتى نصارى بل اضل سبيلا هذا هو هدفهم وهذا هو مقصدهم ونظر يا اخي ليس الغريب الى قول الله تعالى ((ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل ان هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير )صدق الله العظيم (البقرة)


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (16 مارس 2007)

ورغم هذا لم يجيب المتفزلك حتى الان هل يوجد نص من الانجيل يقول انا الله او اعبدوني ان كان يوجد وتقولون ان عيسى برهن الوهيته اقل لك برهن هذا عطيني اية واحدة من الانجيل تقول على لسلن عيسى عليه السلام انا الله او اعبدوني واتحداك ان تاتي بها وانا استغرب هذا القسم لرد على الاسالة وانت تعطينا ايات من القران وشبهات من الملحدين والمستشرقين ونحن حفظنها واكل الزمن عليها وشرب ولا تجيب على سؤال واحد فقط لا تعطيني رابط ولا محاور شبعنا قرف في اية تقول انا الله او اعبدوني على لسان عيسى عليه السلام


----------



## steven gerrard (16 مارس 2007)

*


نذيرابومحمد قال:



اخي ليس الغريب انا اعرف اطفال في سن السابعة يحفظون القران وانا اسال النصارى احيانا عن السفر كذا الاصحاح كذا يجب ان ياتي بالانجيل حتى يقرا لانه لا يوجد حفظة للانجيل ولا يدخل القلب لانه يوجد منه      10 % من الكلام الغير محرف والباقي 90% محرف واكد ذالك اما القران فهناك من سن 7 سنوات الى الشيوخ الذين يزيد عمرهم على 90 سنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اولا مساله الحفظ دى اجتهادية وكتر قراءه الكتاب بتخليه اسهل فى الحفظ*

*ماتنساش ان الكتاب المقدس اكبر من قرانك 3 مرات*

*الحفظ مش كل حاجة بل يجب ان نعمل بما نقراءه مش نبقى عاملين زى الببغاوات حافظين مرددين غير فاهمين:bud:*

*ممكن بقى ياجهبذ زمانك تحددلى ال10 % الصح وال 90% المحرفين ولا هو كلام عالفاضى:59:*
​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (17 مارس 2007)

اين التحريف ؟
:a82: 
ارجو منك الردود يا محترم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (17 مارس 2007)

وانا قد قمت فى مشاركات سابقة واتهمت القران بالتحريف فاين ردودك وارجو منك عدم الهروب الى المسيحيات


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2007)

الموضوع خرج سياقه
الاخ الغريب سأل اسئلة و اجبنا عليها و الموضوع انتهى
يبقى اغلق الموضوع حتى لا ندخل في مجادلات غبية


----------

